#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Ритуалы в тибетском буддизме

## Денис Б

Доброго времени суток.
Как новичку, мне интересен следующий вопрос: вот есть ритуалы в варджаяне. Я так понимаю, иногда они несут какую-то пользу для практика, а иногда это просто красивый ритуал с танцами, масками, песнями и пр. Так вот, как отличить зёрна от плевел? Мне не очень то нравятся ритуалы сами по себе, когда они не несут в себе никакой другой функции, кроме как поддержать традицию, повеселить публику и просто потому-что "надо".
Как отличить полезный ритуал от декоративного?

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.09.2019)

----------


## Алик

> Доброго времени суток.
> Как новичку, мне интересен следующий вопрос: вот есть ритуалы в варджаяне. Я так понимаю, иногда они несут какую-то пользу для практика, а иногда это просто красивый ритуал с танцами, масками, песнями и пр. Так вот, как отличить зёрна от плевел? Мне не очень то нравятся ритуалы сами по себе, когда они не несут в себе никакой другой функции, кроме как поддержать традицию, повеселить публику и просто потому-что "надо".
> Как отличить полезный ритуал от декоративного?


Так понимаю, что в  буддизме нет ничего декоративного и на потеху публике. Всё для чего-то нужно. А если это еще и красиво, так вообще замечательно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.09.2015), Дондог (11.10.2015), Игорь Ю (05.09.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Как отличить полезный ритуал от декоративного?


А как вообще отличить что-то полезное от декоративного?
Так и здесь.

----------


## Дубинин

> Доброго времени суток.
> Как новичку, мне интересен следующий вопрос: вот есть ритуалы в варджаяне. Я так понимаю, иногда они несут какую-то пользу для практика, а иногда это просто красивый ритуал с танцами, масками, песнями и пр. Так вот, как отличить зёрна от плевел? Мне не очень то нравятся ритуалы сами по себе, когда они не несут в себе никакой другой функции, кроме как поддержать традицию, повеселить публику и просто потому-что "надо".
> Как отличить полезный ритуал от декоративного?


Для вас похоже, никак не отличить. Сам вопрос предполагает не способность понять. Например:решили вы выбрать между тропинками в парке- куда идти? Всегда заходили в тупики какие-то, но "прикололись"- и плюнув на левую ладонь- ребром правой ударили- куда полетело больше- туда и пошли и о чудо- новое красивое место (не забыть приговаривать: "куда Бог пошлёт"). Ну товарищ ваш в чужом городе применил сей ритуал- работает! Ну и метод в массы пошёл. А потом просто прочитав форум- кто-то так сделал для пробы- и выяснил, что зашёл не туда- и кисло говорит: " и где правда?" )))

----------

Мяснов (21.09.2015), Фил (21.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2015)

----------


## Socalledi

> Так понимаю, что в  буддизме нет ничего декоративного и на потеху публике. Всё для чего-то нужно. А если это еще и красиво, так вообще замечательно.


Ну как же нет? Например, буддийские форумы вообще-то нафиг не нужны. Но декорация и опять же публике потеха.

----------


## Денис Б

:Smilie:  не пинайте сильно. 
Ок, спросим по-другому: все ли декоративные ритуалы несут пользу для практики? Например, есть ритуал заваривания чая в Китае. Можно очень много действий совершить, чтобы просто попить чаю. А можно просто их не совершать и попить того же чаю. БЕЗ ритуала. Если в итоге результат один и тот (а во втором случае ещё и времени меньше тратится), зачем нужен первый? Вкусить культурной оболочки только если? М?

----------


## Фил

> не пинайте сильно. 
> Ок, спросим по-другому: все ли декоративные ритуалы несут пользу для практики? Например, есть ритуал заваривания чая в Китае. Можно очень много действий совершить, чтобы просто попить чаю. А можно просто их не совершать и попить того же чаю. БЕЗ ритуала. Если в итоге результат один и тот (а во втором случае ещё и времени меньше тратится), зачем нужен первый? Вкусить культурной оболочки только если? М?


По поводу чая хороший пример.
Много чего лишнего наверняка в традиционном ритуале, но и зеленый чай в метро из закрытого стаканчика (как кофе старбакс) не попьешь все таки? Фигня какая-то будет, а не чай.
А наряду с лишним, в ритуале заваривания много чего и полезного. Пролитие чая кипятком, несколько заварок, сама процедура не располагающая к спешке.
Вы сможете потом и свой ритуал чая придумать, но для начала надо хоть что-то узнать.
Иначе и чай можно испортить, и удовольствия от чая не получить и сказать, что весь этот ваш зеленый чай - ерунда.

----------


## Алик

> Ну как же нет? Например, буддийские форумы вообще-то нафиг не нужны. Но декорация и опять же публике потеха.


Здесь люди помогают друг другу, по-вашему это нафиг не нужно?

----------

Ридонлиев (30.09.2015), Фил (21.09.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Доброго времени суток.
> Как новичку, мне интересен следующий вопрос: вот есть ритуалы в варджаяне. Я так понимаю, иногда они несут какую-то пользу для практика, а иногда это просто красивый ритуал с танцами, масками, песнями и пр. Так вот, как отличить зёрна от плевел? Мне не очень то нравятся ритуалы сами по себе, когда они не несут в себе никакой другой функции, кроме как поддержать традицию, повеселить публику и просто потому-что "надо".
> Как отличить полезный ритуал от декоративного?


Сначала ты проверяешь ламу, потом лама проверяет тебя, потом получаешь все что надо от ламы, в том числе и знания как отделить плевла от зерен

----------


## Алик

> не пинайте сильно. 
> Ок, спросим по-другому: все ли декоративные ритуалы несут пользу для практики? Например, есть ритуал заваривания чая в Китае. Можно очень много действий совершить, чтобы просто попить чаю. А можно просто их не совершать и попить того же чаю. БЕЗ ритуала. Если в итоге результат один и тот (а во втором случае ещё и времени меньше тратится), зачем нужен первый? Вкусить культурной оболочки только если? М?


Дело не в результате, а в процессе. Чайная церемония на то и церемония, что там ничего лишнего нет. Если осознавать себя в каждом действии чайной церемонии - это прямая дорога к просветлению.

----------


## Денис Б

Да мне просто не очень нравится обязательная ритуальность. Или просто недостаточно мудрости для понимания.
Иногда ритуал - это просто ритуал. Они бывают и полезными, но так же бывают и вредным и даже разрушительными. И часто бывают бестолковыми. Ни как в случае с чаем, конечно. Кстати, эта тема плотно пересекается с темой суеверий. 
В Тибете (например) то тоже, наверное, есть и простые тибетцы которые подвержены обычным человеческим слабостям и суевериям. Интересная тема, кстати.

----------


## Денис Б

> Дело не в результате, а в процессе. Чайная церемония на то и церемония, что там ничего лишнего нет. Если осознавать себя в каждом действии чайной церемонии - это прямая дорога к просветлению.


С чаем это частный случай. Разве во всех ритуалах нет ничего лишнего?
Про осознавать себя в каждом действии чайной церемонии - так можно и БЕЗ церемонии осознавать себя в каждом действии. Если я осознанно церемониально завариваю чай, то чем это отличается от осознанного заваривания чая БЕЗ церемонии?

----------


## Дубинин

Сам ритуал как явление- бессмертен, ибо это снова обучения- подражание. Ритуалы умирают медленно и из за неблагоприятных условий (когда надо экономить силы и оставлять "основное"). Ритуал- как подражание (как грамотно заметили выше), зиждется на вере в результат и авторитет- от сель- пока есть вера в авторитет и есть непонимание смысла действия- будет жив и ритуал. (например отключение света в щитке перед экскурсией в глубь розетки, не предполагает ни знания физики ни смерть родственника (так не сделавшего)- ритуал-с)))

----------

Алик (21.09.2015), Фил (21.09.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Да мне просто не очень нравится обязательная ритуальность. Или просто недостаточно мудрости для понимания.
> Иногда ритуал - это просто ритуал. Они бывают и полезными, но так же бывают и вредным и даже разрушительными. И часто бывают бестолковыми. Ни как в случае с чаем, конечно. Кстати, эта тема плотно пересекается с темой суеверий. 
> В Тибете (например) то тоже, наверное, есть и простые тибетцы которые подвержены обычным человеческим слабостям и суевериям. Интересная тема, кстати.


Так мытье посуды - тоже ритуал , однозначно полезный, хоть и не всегда он нравится). Тик Нат Хан (если не путаю) говорил, что когда он моет свою миску испытывает восторг, будто  купает новорожденного Будду.

----------


## Socalledi

Относительно красивых ваджраянских ритуалов могу поделиться своим скромным опытом в той его части, что заинтересованность ритуалом возникает тогда и только тогда, когда вы перестаёте быть пассивным зрителем, но имеете некий личный интерес к происходящему. Вам чего-то очень нужно.

Вообще, вероятно, все ваджраянские ритуалы представляют собой исполнение ваджраянских практик, выполняемое для той или иной публики. Качество этого исполнения, разумеется, зависит, прежде всего, от исполнителей, но кроме того и от многих других факторов. Существенным фактором является и потребность публики в действе. Например, вы вдруг узнали, что тяжело больны, или кто-то вам близкий при смерти или у вас любимый кот пережил инсульт и доживает последние недели - вот такие ситуации делают вас потенциально пригодной публикой для ритуала. Вы готовы заплатить, скажем, 100 долларов за то, чтобы два-три монаха выполнили пропевание текстов и другие ритуальные действия. На 100 долларов в ином случае можно получить массу интересного, а вы почему-то готовы отдать их за ритуал.

Конечно, потребность публики это не единственный фактор, но оставаясь пассивным зрителем, ритуала не прочувствовать - это точно.

----------


## Socalledi

> Здесь люди помогают друг другу, по-вашему это нафиг не нужно?


Помогают?

----------


## Алик

> Помогают?


Ну если вам не помогли, то значит вы не просили помощи. Хотя здесь и без просьб помогают (иногда и палкой по башке, тоже бывает полезно ) ).

----------


## Socalledi

Помогли: писал одно время всякие записки и в ответ читал занимательное. Время пролетело, терзания прошли.

----------

Алик (21.09.2015)

----------


## Амир

> С чаем это частный случай. Разве во всех ритуалах нет ничего лишнего?
> Про осознавать себя в каждом действии чайной церемонии - так можно и БЕЗ церемонии осознавать себя в каждом действии. Если я осознанно церемониально завариваю чай, то чем это отличается от осознанного заваривания чая БЕЗ церемонии?


Если вы на самом деле понимаете смысл слов, которые пишете "осознавать себя в каждом действии", то вы так же понимаете, что нет ничего лишнего.  :Smilie:  Вы уже осознаны,  и какая разница, что вы при этом делаете, нет ничего лишнего и не лишнего.  :Smilie:  Но так, увы, бывает не всегда, люди отвлечены и увлечены, по этому выделяется время для практики, когда практикующий выполняет сложные движения, контролирует тело речь и ум не отвлекаясь и тем самым развивает свою устойчивость в практике, что может здесь быть лишнего???  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (21.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (21.09.2015), Максим& (21.09.2015)

----------


## Денис Б

Амир, Вы пожалуй правы. По крайней мере надо подумать над этим.

----------


## Говинда

> Мне не очень то нравятся ритуалы сами по себе, когда они не несут в себе никакой другой функции, кроме как поддержать традицию, повеселить публику и просто потому-что "надо".
> Как отличить полезный ритуал от декоративного?


Ритуал в любой традиции всегда несёт с собой практический и информационный  опыт. НО!!! Если вам ПОНЯТНА символика этого ритуала. Символика, при этом, !!! вам дожна быть близка и внутренне пережита и пересекаться с вашими состояниями. И ТОЛЬКО ТОГДА, ритуал приобретёт истинное место в вашем сознании. Выполняя ритуал, ты автоматически входишь в нужное состояние, находишся в нём, и вдохновляешь окружающих!

----------

Алик (22.09.2015), Вольдемар (21.09.2015), Максим& (21.09.2015)

----------


## Говинда

> Мне не очень то нравятся ритуалы сами по себе, когда они не несут в себе никакой другой функции, кроме как поддержать традицию, повеселить публику и просто потому-что "надо".
> Как отличить полезный ритуал от декоративного?


 Выполняя ритуал же без понимания его внутреннего содержания - это просто для вдохновения и больше ничего!

----------


## Дубинин

Как раз понимание символики ритуала- это начало умирания ритуала. Рациональный ум всегда ищет лазейки не делать часовые действа, если в нужное состояние можно войти за секунды. Ритуал и живёт приказом и незнанием. А т.н. объяснение символизма, а это вынужденная уступка- пытливым умам- что-бы не разбежались или не смущали остальных.

----------

Ридонлиев (30.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как раз понимание символики ритуала- это начало умирания ритуала.


Нет, это не так. В ведическом ритуале был специальный жрец, который ничего не делал, а лишь созерцал совершение ритуала другими, переживая при этом соответствующие смыслы. При этом именно он считался настоящим исполнителем. Его функция обозначалась словами: "Тот, кто ТАК знает", то есть знает ТАКОВОСТЬ происходящего. И это суть любого ритуала.
Просто эта функция, в описываемом примере разделенная с самим совершаемым действием, может также реализовываться и рамках одной личности.

Позиция брахмана: “Брахман... является основным носителем приемов символического ритуального отождествления по принципу "кто так знает". Его "жертва" совершается молча, умом; при этом его деятельности приписывалась эффективность, равная усилиям всех остальных жрецов, вместе взятых. Итак, брахман молча сидит на своем месте и на протяжении всей: длиннейшей церемонии (ашвамедха длилась больше года!), так сказать, приучает себя к мысли о том, что "голова жертвенного коня – это заря, глаз – солнце" и т.д. Если ему удается действительно полностью проникнуться этим образом, то он совершенно отчетливо будет "видеть", как вся вселенная приносится в жертву Праджапати, ибо на месте коня он "увидит", конечно, вселенную.

----------

Socalledi (21.09.2015), Дубинин (21.09.2015), Нико (21.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (21.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет, это не так. В ведическом ритуале был специальный жрец, который ничего не делал, а лишь созерцал совершение ритуала другими, переживая при этом соответствующие смыслы. При этом именно он считался настоящим исполнителем. Его функция обозначалась словами: "Тот, кто ТАК знает", то есть знает ТАКОВОСТЬ происходящего. И это суть любого ритуала.
> Просто эта функция, в описываемом примере разделенная с самим совершаемым действием, может также реализовываться и рамках одной личности.
> 
> Позиция брахмана: “Брахман... является основным носителем приемов символического ритуального отождествления по принципу "кто так знает". Его "жертва" совершается молча, умом; при этом его деятельности приписывалась эффективность, равная усилиям всех остальных жрецов, вместе взятых. Итак, брахман молча сидит на своем месте и на протяжении всей: длиннейшей церемонии (ашвамедха длилась больше года!), так сказать, приучает себя к мысли о том, что "голова жертвенного коня – это заря, глаз – солнце" и т.д. Если ему удается действительно полностью проникнуться этим образом, то он совершенно отчетливо будет "видеть", как вся вселенная приносится в жертву Праджапати, ибо на месте коня он "увидит", конечно, вселенную.


Ну это подтверждает только то, что ещё в древности, кто-то стал задавать много вопросов, и нашли "жреца отпущения"- который дал вторичный смысл- давно забытым смыслам первоначальным.

----------


## Говинда

> Как раз понимание символики ритуала- это начало умирания ритуала. Рациональный ум всегда ищет лазейки не делать часовые действа, если в нужное состояние можно войти за секунды. Ритуал и живёт приказом и незнанием. А т.н. объяснение символизма, а это вынужденная уступка- пытливым умам- что-бы не разбежались или не смущали остальных.


???? Само по себе уже Учение Будды логично и практично. И КАК ? КАК ? И как раз ПРОЧУВСТВОВАННОЕ ( вхождение и закрепление в этом состоянии ) ПОНИМАНИЕ символики даёт огромные плоды практики на Пути!!! А своими словами вы говорите , что нету ни каких посвящений, особенно в тибетском буддизме, где используются ( ДЛЯ ЧЕГО ? ) символы, такие как ваджра и дилбу и т.д. 
     При этом символы являются , как раз плотом через переправу сансары. И их можно и нужно отбросить , когда они тебя уже не подкрепляют на твоём Пути. Но пока ты не обрёл Ригпа - это очень крутая подпитка для нас. Особенно это и используют в тантре, как мы видим.

----------


## Николас

> Здесь люди помогают друг другу, по-вашему это нафиг не нужно?


Не выдавайте желаемое за действительное.

----------


## Денис Б

Из книги "Простыми словами о внимательности. руководство по медитации Випассаны." Хенепола Гунаратана. Правда, это уже Тхеравада.

"Буддизм Тхеравады открывает нам действенную систему исследования более глубоких уровней ума, позволяя проникнуть до самых глубинных корней ума. Существует также особая система почитаний и ритуалов, в которую облечена эта техника. Эта прекрасная традиция являет собой естественный результат 2.5 тысячелетнего внутреннего развития традиционных культур Южной и Юго-Восточной Азии.
*В этой книге мы приложили все усилия к тому, чтобы отделить орнаментальное от фундаментального и представить только голую истину, как она есть*. *Те читатели, которые склонны к ритуалам, могут изучать практику Тхеравады по другим книгам; они найдут там великое множество обычаев и церемоний, богатую традицию, отличающуюся красотой и яркостью. Читатели, более склонные к объективному мышлению, могут использовать только лишь технические приемы, применяя их в философском или эмоциональном контексте, как сами того пожелают. Все дело в практике*."

----------

Говинда (22.09.2015), Максим& (22.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Как раз понимание символики ритуала- это начало умирания ритуала. Рациональный ум всегда ищет лазейки не делать часовые действа, если в нужное состояние можно войти за секунды. Ритуал и живёт приказом и незнанием. А т.н. объяснение символизма, а это вынужденная уступка- пытливым умам- что-бы не разбежались или не смущали остальных.


Пока не могу с вами согласиться. Хотелось бы конкретных примеров. Мой пример: египетские мистерии и христианское крещение. К тому времени когда греческие авторы начали упоминать о мистериях, можно сказать , что ранее уже сложилась определённая мифология. Посвящаемый в культ уже в общих чертах знал что он ищет и на что идёт. Он искал вечной жизни через сопричастие в жизни умирающего и воскресшего Осириса. Ну а мистерия уже образно и в действии разыгрывала драмму, которую человек переживал на глубинных уровнях мозга + сопутствующий транс и человек обновлялся, переживал нечто запредельное.
Христианские таинства. В добрые старые времена, прежде чем обращаемый становился христианином, он проходил ( сроки могли быть разные) испытание. Пост, воздержание, честная жизнь. Он обычно был закреплен за каким-нибудь опытным христианином, часто пресвитером или епископом. Паралельно аскетической и нравственной подготовке к таинству, он проходил катехизацию-обучение. В вкратце он узнавал библейскую историю и символ веры. И лишь затем он мог быть допущен к крещению и далее, ко всем ритуалам как видимой форме таинств. 
То есть. Что мы видим на примерах. Знание предшествует форме. И упадок, в христианстве например, начинается именно тогда когда приходит массовость, профанизм и забвение понимания.

Может в тибетском буддизме не так. Потому и нужны примеры чтоб сравнить.

----------

Говинда (22.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Пока не могу с вами согласиться. Хотелось бы конкретных примеров. Мой пример: египетские мистерии и христианское крещение. К тому времени когда греческие авторы начали упоминать о мистериях, можно сказать , что ранее уже сложилась определённая мифология. Посвящаемый в культ уже в общих чертах знал что он ищет и на что идёт. Он искал вечной жизни через сопричастие в жизни умирающего и воскресшего Осириса. Ну а мистерия уже образно и в действии разыгрывала драмму, которую человек переживал на глубинных уровнях мозга + сопутствующий транс и человек обновлялся, переживал нечто запредельное.
> Христианские таинства. В добрые старые времена, прежде чем обращаемый становился христианином, он проходил ( сроки могли быть разные) испытание. Пост, воздержание, честная жизнь. Он обычно был закреплен за каким-нибудь опытным христианином, часто пресвитером или епископом. Паралельно аскетической и нравственной подготовке к таинству, он проходил катехизацию-обучение. В вкратце он узнавал библейскую историю и символ веры. И лишь затем он мог быть допущен к крещению и далее, ко всем ритуалам как видимой форме таинств. 
> То есть. Что мы видим на примерах. Знание предшествует форме. И упадок, в христианстве например, начинается именно тогда когда приходит массовость, профанизм и забвение понимания.
> 
> Может в тибетском буддизме не так. Потому и нужны примеры чтоб сравнить.


Да примеры в том -же христианстве, всё древнее- отшельничество и отчасти- старчество. А мистерии- что мистерии? Как было- кто знает? Просто зная людей, основный посыл "приобщения"-это или войти в круг, или вот сейчас я с помощью маски Зевса переживу то что мне объяснили ( что-то элементарное)- а уж потом- на меня снизойдёт.. Собственно и все "прямые передачи" в ТБ- из этого " бунтарства против засилия"- вышли. Да да-же ЧОД- тот-же- песня- план- для переживалок- упрощённая версия более сложных "мистерий".

----------


## Максим&

> Да примеры в том -же христианстве, всё древнее- отшельничество и отчасти- старчество. А мистерии- что мистерии? Как было- кто знает? Просто зная людей, основный посыл "приобщения"-это или войти в круг, или вот сейчас я с помощью маски Зевса переживу то что мне объяснили ( что-то элементарное)- а уж потом- на меня снизойдёт.. Собственно и все "прямые передачи" в ТБ- из этого " бунтарства против засилия"- вышли. Да да-же ЧОД- тот-же- песня- план- для переживалок- упрощённая версия более сложных "мистерий".


А что отшельники? Никто из них не отрицал важность понимания того, что ты делаешь. Другое дело, что полагали обрести после вдохновения иное, духовное знание. Против схоластики могли бунтовать, но схоластика для восточной мистики это был уже перебор.
Ну а упрощенка существует потому, что есть крестьянство необразованное. Которым наверно пофиг, что их торкает - дух святый или моча в голову:-) 

Я как-то пока не совсем понял ваш посыл, что понимание ритуала это начало деградации. Ведь чтоб совершить какое-то движение в маске, опускание и поднимание чаши, состриганип волос, окропление водой нужно ведь пожалуй сначала какую-то идею иметь, а накой я все это делаю.Или как?
Ведь нельзя ж просто так махать кропилом обливая всех водой, а потом сказать..стоп..че это я творю, дайка осмыслю сие с богословской точки зрения.
Просто вас иногда мне трудновато сразу понять, так как вы иногда наверно вещаете в духе святом и обрывисто:-)  А мне б все линейно да попроще.

----------


## Максим&

> Не, переживалки не интересны, интересно чтобы реально ум очищался от омрачений, чтобы не быть подвластным всяким эмоциям, типа гнева и прочего.


Случается и так, что переживалки прочищают мозги лучше тысячи мудренных сутр.

----------


## Дубинин

> А что отшельники? Никто из них не отрицал важность понимания того, что ты делаешь. Другое дело, что полагали обрести после вдохновения иное, духовное знание. Против схоластики могли бунтовать, но схоластика для восточной мистики это был уже перебор.
> Ну а упрощенка существует потому, что есть крестьянство необразованное. Которым наверно пофиг, что их торкает - дух святый или моча в голову:-) 
> 
> Я как-то пока не совсем понял ваш посыл, что понимание ритуала это начало деградации. Ведь чтоб совершить какое-то движение в маске, опускание и поднимание чаши, состриганип волос, окропление водой нужно ведь пожалуй сначала какую-то идею иметь, а накой я все это делаю.Или как?
> Ведь нельзя ж просто так махать кропилом обливая всех водой, а потом сказать..стоп..че это я творю, дайка осмыслю сие с богословской точки зрения.
> Просто вас иногда мне трудновато сразу понять, так как вы иногда наверно вещаете в духе святом и обрывисто:-)  А мне б все линейно да попроще.


Ну ритуал сам по себе, это сложная система разных штук.
1. Это записная книга- для того- кто сам источник ритуала (помню я поднял ногу, пукнул, и на священной горе на меня снизошло). И это живёт утилитарно, как только "нисходит"- без "подднятия ноги"- ритуал отмирает.
2. "Поднятие ноги" для подражателей и кормящихся на этом (чисто звериное подражание- что-бы сделаться таким-же). (Замечу не для учеников, ибо учитель- сразу учил- бы о "снизошло", а не о "поднятии ноги")
Если вдруг из второй категории на кого-то "снизошло", то он более не нуждается в "поднятии ноги" и учить может или новому ритуалу ("поднятие руки") или сразу о "снизошло" (Прямая передача). Т.е. Ритуал существует как либо кормушка  системы, или как и кормушка и как сознательный компромисс "озарённого" с системой- да-бы не ссориться и самому кормиться.
При овладении целью, ритуал умирает. При распознании цели (но ещё не овладении) - ритуал невольно упрощается в связи с постепенной ненужностью. Неизменный ритуал- плод неведения или сознательного поддержания- в корыстных целях (не обязательно денежных, а типа: "так делали до нас и не нам менять").

----------

Максим& (22.09.2015), Мяснов (22.09.2015)

----------


## Айрат

В одной из книг, не помню какой, было дано определение ритуала как "театрализованная медитация". Т.е. ритуал настраивает тебя на определенные медитативные состояния. А если ты относишься к ритуалу формально, просто пробубнил тибетский текст, то понятно дело, это профанация, никаких переживаний и трансформаций оно не вызовет.

----------


## Фил

> Ну ритуал сам по себе, это сложная система разных штук.


Информация. Передача архивированной информации.
Очень большая проблема - передача информации между поколениями, т.к. для этого есть окно всего лет в 40-50, а информации накоплено на тысячелетия!
Книги на которые не было "передачи" превращаются в хлам, никто уже не знает, *что* там написано, хотя могут прочитать.
Ритуал - передача информации как танец у пчел.
Причем человек (посредник) может даже и не знать, зачем, почему, для чего - надо и все.
Мухаммед сказал задницу водой отмывать и свинину не есть - значит надо.
Пеленку на дно акриловой ванны стелить - уже и не надо, заноз там нет, но это постепенной уйдет через несколько поколений.
Все органично, как у растений.

----------

Алик (22.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2015), Денис Б (25.11.2022), Дубинин (22.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Ну ритуал сам по себе, это сложная система разных штук.
> 1. Это записная книга- для того- кто сам источник ритуала (помню я поднял ногу, пукнул, и на священной горе на меня снизошло). И это живёт утилитарно, как только "нисходит"- без "подднятия ноги"- ритуал отмирает.
> 2. "Поднятие ноги" для подражателей и кормящихся на этом (чисто звериное подражание- что-бы сделаться таким-же). (Замечу не для учеников, ибо учитель- сразу учил- бы о "снизошло", а не о "поднятии ноги")
> Если вдруг из второй категории на кого-то "снизошло", то он более не нуждается в "поднятии ноги" и учить может или новому ритуалу ("поднятие руки") или сразу о "снизошло" (Прямая передача). Т.е. Ритуал существует как либо кормушка  системы, или как и кормушка и как сознательный компромисс "озарённого" с системой- да-бы не ссориться и самому кормиться.
> При овладении целью, ритуал умирает. При распознании цели (но ещё не овладении) - ритуал невольно упрощается в связи с постепенной ненужностью. Неизменный ритуал- плод неведения или сознательного поддержания- в корыстных целях (не обязательно денежных, а типа: "так делали до нас и не нам менять").


Обдумаю, но пока убедили. Да, отмирает. Сам то я изредка тоже люблю и топнуть и пукнуть, но помню случаи из жизни...взять вот хоть исповедь у священника. Ритуальной формой там являются сама молитвенная канонизированная фраза, аналой, епитрахиль, библия и крест на аналое. Но когда я понял, что сутью ритуала является открытие себя Богу, а священник лишь тут как удар по эго, и советчик то гуляя с духовником предложил оставить все эти формальности и совершать таинство просто по дороге, без всяких прибамбасов, пока у меня душа открыта нужно ловить момент. Он меня понял кстати, но сказал что такой веры у него нет и как вы выразились "не нам менять".

----------

Алик (22.09.2015), Дубинин (22.09.2015)

----------


## Говинда

Ну, дык, кто спорит, что ритуал - это абсолютная истина? Ритуал - это и есть метод, который, как и любое учение надо в конце концов бросить, как плот через реку...   Но, если говорить, что ритуал  - это деградация Учения, тогда получается, что тантра, которая так богата ритуалами деградировала по отношению к тхераваде со времён Будды? Где ритуал присутствовал крайне редко, судя из сутр. Или наоборот тантра расширила горизонты методов Учения, включаю тот же ритуал?

----------

Фил (22.09.2015)

----------


## Socalledi

Так чисто для вброса: любая абхишека - ритуал, любая садхана - ритуал, любое подношение - ритуал, любая молитва - ритуал, любая пуджа - ритуал. А вот "тибетский буддист, поднявшийся выше ритуала" - это фантазия. Сам Будда являет 12 великих подвигов - это что такое?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2015), Говинда (22.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Ну, дык, кто спорит, что ритуал - это абсолютная истина? Ритуал - это и есть метод, который, как и любое учение надо в конце концов бросить, как плот через реку...   Но, если говорить, что ритуал  - это деградация Учения, тогда получается, что тантра, которая так богата ритуалами деградировала по отношению к тхераваде со времён Будды? Где ритуал присутствовал крайне редко, судя из сутр. Или наоборот тантра расширила горизонты методов Учения, включаю тот же ритуал?


А я вот слова Дубинина вновь прочитал в ином контексте. Ведь там не сказано о деградации Учения. А всего лишь об его отмирании в процессе приходящего понимания. Можно конечно и прихлопывать-притопывать, и пальцы ломать в мудрах и это все прикольно. Но в конце-концов понимаешь, что можно и отложить бубен в сторону и просто успокоится в шаматхе. Ну или носиться по лесу в трансе -голый, дикий и свободный:-)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Как отличить полезный ритуал от декоративного?


Как выделить их ритуала утилитарную компоненту?

----------

Фил (22.09.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Сам Будда являет 12 великих подвигов - это что такое?


Гм. Ритуал?

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну, дык, кто спорит, что ритуал - это абсолютная истина? Ритуал - это и есть метод, который, как и любое учение надо в конце концов бросить, как плот через реку...   Но, если говорить, что ритуал  - это деградация Учения, тогда получается, что тантра, которая так богата ритуалами деградировала по отношению к тхераваде со времён Будды? Где ритуал присутствовал крайне редко, судя из сутр. Или наоборот тантра расширила горизонты методов Учения, включаю тот же ритуал?


Тантра не может быть деградацией Тхеравады. Это две разные религии с разными целями (Нирванами), с разными Буддами (в Тхераваде человек- достигший пресечения с побочкой в виде всеведения и ушедший навсегда, а в тантре- это Нирманакайя - со всеми вытекающими.. и с иной буддовостью). В Тхераваде вполне есть своя "замусоренность" ритуалистикой.

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Тантра не может быть деградацией Тхеравады. Это две разные религии с разными целями (Нирванами), с разными Буддами (в Тхераваде человек- достигший пресечения с побочкой в виде всеведения и ушедший навсегда, а в тантре- это Нирманакайя - со всеми вытекающими.. и с иной буддовостью). В Тхераваде вполне есть своя "замусоренность" ритуалистикой.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2015), Дубинин (22.09.2015), Мария Герасимова (21.12.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2015)

----------


## Говинда

> В Тхераваде вполне есть своя "замусоренность" ритуалистикой.


И какая? Я почитал сутры и не заметил чтоб Будда распространялся там о ритуалах. А НАОБОРОТ говорил о шаматхе  и випашьяне. И подгонял монахов идти в лес и медитировать. И где ритуал? В сборе еды? :Wink:

----------


## Дубинин

> И какая? Я почитал сутры и не заметил чтоб Будда распространялся там о ритуалах. А НАОБОРОТ говорил о шаматхе  и випашьяне. И подгонял монахов идти в лес и медитировать. И где ритуал? В сборе еды?


Вы неверное не в курсе, всей насыщенной ритуалами жизни в странах тхеравады- это уж сами..Там этих ритуалов не меньше чем в ТБ.
Например.

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015)

----------


## Говинда

Да, я знаю, что в современной тхераваде ритуала много. Но я то специально упоминал ранний буддизм.

----------


## Денис Б

Наткнулся тут на эту тему в книге ННР "Дзогчен - состояние самосовершенства".




> Любое учение передают в русле культуры и зна¬ний, которыми владеют люди. Но важно не смешивать культуру или традицию с самими учениями, потому что сущность учений — это знание природы человека. Всякая культура может иметь огромную ценность, по-тому что является средством, позволяющим людям получить то, о чем говорит учение, но она не есть само учение. Возьмем, к примеру, буддизм. Будда жил в Индии и, чтобы передать свое учение, не стал созда¬вать новую культуру, но использовал в качестве осно-вы для общения культуру современного ему индий¬ского народа. Например, в Абхидхармакоше 12 мы на¬ходим такие понятия и представления, как описание горы Меру и четырех континентов, типичные для культуры древней Индии. Однако совершенно не сле¬дует считать, что они имеют основополагающее значе¬ние для понимания самого учения Будды. Другой пример подобного явления мы можем увидеть ь той совершенно новой форме, которую принял буддизм в Тибете после его слияния с местной тибетской куль¬турой. Ведь когда Падмасамбхава принес Ваджраяну в Тибет, он не отказался от ритуальных практик, использовавшихся древней традицией бон, но умело использовал их, включив в буддийские тантрийские практики.
> Если человек не умеет понять истинный смысл учения, используя собственную культуру, у него мо¬жет возникнуть путаница между внешней формой ре¬лигиозной традиции и ее сущностью. Возьмем для примера западного человека, который, заинтересовав¬шись буддизмом, отправляется в Индию на поиски учителя. Там он встречает традиционного тибетского гуру, живущего в уединенном монастыре и ничего не знающего о западной культуре. Если такого гуру по¬просят учить, он будет придерживаться методов, к которым привык, обучая тибетцев. Но западному че¬ловеку придется преодолеть значительные трудности, начиная с языкового барьера. Возможно, он получит важное посвящение и будет поражен особой атмосфе¬рой, духовной «вибрацией», но не поймет смысла. Привлеченный представлением о некоем экзотичес¬ком мистицизме, он, возможно, проживет в монастыре несколько месяцев, усвоив некоторые аспекты тибет¬ской культуры и религиозных обычаев. Возвратив¬шись на Запад, он будет убежден, что понял буддизм, и, чувствуя себя не таким, как все, станет вести себя так, будто он тибетец.
> Но на самом деле, чтобы практиковать учение, пришедшее на Запад из Тибета, нет никакой нужды становиться тибетцем. Наоборот, самое главное — суметь включить это учение в свою собственную культуру, чтобы получить возможность знакомить с ним, с самой его сутью, других представителей Запа¬да. Однако часто бывает, что, столкнувшись с восточ¬ным учением, люди начитают считать, что их соб¬ственная культура не представляет никакой ценности. Такое отношение совершенно ошибочно, потому что всякая культура имеет свою ценность, связанную с тем окружением и теми обстоятельствами, при кото¬рых она возникла. Ни об одной культуре нельзя ска¬зать, что она лучше другой — от самого человека зависит, получит ли он от нее большую или меньшую пользу для своего внутреннего развития. Поэтому бесполезно переносить правила и обычаи в другую культурную среду, отличающуюся от той, в которой они возникли.
> Личные привычки и культурная среда помогают человеку понять учение. Нельзя передать состояние знания, используя примеры, неведомые слушателям. Если жителю Запада подать цампу13 и тибетский чай, то, вероятно, он не будет иметь представления, как это едят. Тибетец же, который ест цампу с самого детства, над этим не задумается: он перемешает цампу с чаем и съест. Точно так же, трудно понять суть учения, если не знать той культуры, в русле которой оно передает¬ся. Вот почему важно иметь представление о той или иной культуре. Но учения заключают в себе внутрен¬нее состояние знания, которое нельзя смешивать с той культурой, в русле которой оно передается, или же с привычками, обычаями, политической и общест¬венной системами и так далее. Люди создавали раз¬личные культуры в различные времена и в разных странах, и тот, кто интересуется учениями, должен по¬нимать это и уметь работать с различными культу¬рами, не ограничивая себя их внешней формой.

----------

Кеин (03.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (29.09.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Да, я знаю, что в современной тхераваде ритуала много. Но я то специально упоминал ранний буддизм.


См. прекрасные барельефы Санчи и Бхархута. Ну и там пилигримство Ашоки по святым местам (согласно известной сутте) и пр.
Кстати прекрасно описано, как все это выглядело в 4-ом веке (при чем не у только тхеравадинов) у Фасяня. Вплоть до вывоза Будд на колесницах по праздником и того, что сейчас на Ланке называется Перахера. 

Хотя, все это не круто и каждый уважающий себя евробуддист должен читать только намтары и жития архатов.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.09.2015), Дубинин (29.09.2015), Нико (29.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.09.2015)

----------


## Денис Б

В общем и целом можно сделать вывод для себя самого: подлинное знание не нуждается в какой-то формальной культурной форме. Эти элементы тибетской-индийской-китайской(etc) культуры были просто выбраны в разное время как форма объяснения учения ученикам. Только вот что мне не понятно сейчас: все что ли по инерции плывут? В том смысле, давайте не будем придумывать другие формы передачи знания (например, заменим символ ваджра), а использовать старое, наработанное веками. Почему бы чашу для подношений на алтаре не заменить чем-нибудь другим? Ну пластиковой тарелочкой, скажем  :Smilie:  Сущность учения от этого меняется как-то? Зачем сам алтарь нужен, обитый красным сукном, например? Давайте обобьём его чем-нибудь другим. Тханку тоже можно чем-нибудь заменить. Например, фильмом, выражающим тот же символ. Ну, я это все к примеру. Зачем менять одну культуру на другую? Знание должно соответствовать текущим обстоятельствам, разве нет?

Мои знания о тибетском буддизме пока ещё крайне скудны, а в голове каша, так что выводы мои могут быть неправильные. Просто не очень понятно, зачем нужна строгость и формализм в ритуалах, если сущность знания от этого не меняется?

Иль я не прав?  :Wink:

----------


## Shus

Ритуальный предмет является элементом ритуала. Ритуал является совокупностью действий в рамках метода. Метод является механизмом постижения сакрального знания определенного религиозного направления. 

Вы или действительно "крайне скудны" в своих знаниях или хитрите, соотнося понятие "ритуальный предмет" с каким-то аморфным понятием некоего буддизма.
Задайте четкий вопрос: можно ли исключить такой-то предмет при выполнении такой-то садханы такого-то посвящения такого-то учителя такой-то линии . 
Или можно ли при таком-то паломничестве не делать такие-то подношения и не выполнять такие-то действия.
Уверен, что получите достаточно четкий ответ.

На самом деле то, к чему Вы клоните, происходит не методом отказа от ритуалов и пр. в действующих линиях передачи, а путем создания новых линий и направлений буддизма (кстати это было всегда и нынешние школы и линии появились именно подобным образом).
В 20-ом веке, ИМХО, уже появляются новые направления буддизма и за несколько поколений они станут вполне почитаемыми и всеми признаваемыми школами с устоявшейся доктриной, мифологией, ритуалом и пр. Также будут трансформироваться и существующие направления буддизма.




> В общем и целом можно сделать вывод для себя самого: подлинное знание не нуждается в какой-то формальной культурной форме. ....Иль я не прав?


Вы главным образом неправы в том, что считаете некий буддизм средоточием "подлинного знания" (для избранных?). "Знание" безусловно есть (причем подчас кардинально отличающееся, в зависимости  от направления и даже школы), но в первую очередь буддизм - это религия. 
А абсолютным "подлинным знанием" для всех ветвей буддизма является триратна, 4БИ и 8БП. По большому счету (и сильно упрощая) можно сказать, что все остальное - это только "метод".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.09.2015), Вольдемар (30.09.2015), Дубинин (30.09.2015), Пема Дролкар (30.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.09.2015)

----------


## Денис Б

> Вы главным образом неправы в том, что считаете некий буддизм средоточием "подлинного знания" (для избранных?). "Знание" безусловно есть (причем подчас кардинально отличающееся, в зависимости от направления и даже школы), но в первую очередь буддизм - это религия.


А мне вот в первую очередь интересно как раз знание, а не религия. 
Это нормально?  :Smilie: 
Знание о том, как уменьшить страдания, улучшить качество жизни, преодолеть свои ограничения. Иначе зачем всё это тогда? Религия ради религии?  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Садхана — это метод реализации знания. Если вы хотите достичь освобождения, то вам ведь должна быть интересна не только информация о том, что такое страдание и что его можно преодолеть, но и информация о том, _как_ это сделать. Для этого нужна определённая работа с сознанием, которая, к сожалению, по историческим причинам выполняется в форме определённых ритуалов, т.е. в форме религии.

----------

Alex (03.09.2019), Shus (30.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (30.09.2015), Денис Б (30.09.2015), Нико (30.09.2015), Сергей Хос (30.09.2015)

----------


## Денис Б

> Садхана — это метод реализации знания. Если вы хотите достичь освобождения, то вам ведь должна быть интересна не только информация о том, что такое страдание и что его можно преодолеть, но и информация о том, как это сделать. Для этого нужна определённая работа с сознанием, которая, к сожалению, по историческим причинам выполняется в форме определённых ритуалов, т.е. в форме религии.


Спасибо. Это понятный и логичный ответ для меня. Тема себя исчерпала  :Smilie:

----------


## Shus

> А мне вот в первую очередь интересно как раз знание, а не религия. 
> Это нормально?


Конечно нормально, только не называйте это "буддизмом", чтобы не вводить в заблуждение.
Есть же достаточно устоявшиеся формулировки: "буддистская философия", "буддистские психотехники", "буддистский символизм", "буддистская этика" и т.п.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Доброго времени суток.
> Как новичку, мне интересен следующий вопрос: вот есть ритуалы в варджаяне. Я так понимаю, иногда они несут какую-то пользу для практика, а иногда это просто красивый ритуал с танцами, масками, песнями и пр. Так вот, как отличить зёрна от плевел? Мне не очень то нравятся ритуалы сами по себе, когда они не несут в себе никакой другой функции, кроме как поддержать традицию, повеселить публику и просто потому-что "надо".
> Как отличить полезный ритуал от декоративного?


Вдогонку вопрос. А можно конкретно узнать, про какой Вы именно ритуал говорите? И где Вы его наблюдали - у кого?

Вообще-то есть конкретное объяснение символов и действий, обычно ритуал - это постепенное введение ума в определенное состояние, в котором ум способен "увидеть" отпределенные вещи, которые он не видит обычно. Для полноты восприятия задействуют больше органов чувств - глаза, обоняние, осязание, движение и в каждый момент должна быть определенная ВИЗУАЛИЗАЦИЯ в уме. А для понимания ритуалов надо, вообще-то, базовые знания иметь, и знать, что в нем для чего. А то хождение в театр оперы и балета ничем не отличается от созерцания буддийских ритуалов.

А вообще ритуалы декоративными или наполненными смыслами делает наш ум. Что он в них видит, то и есть. Если человек дремлет, то...)))А если ребенок сидит у мамки на коленях на ритуале, так он и видит соответственно возрасту.

Если Вы спрашиваете в таком ключе, -это означает, что Вы не очень в теме, и никто вам хотя бы немного не объяснил что - для чего. Инфы надо поднабрать на этот счет. Есть подробные объяснения по ритуалам ТБ. Ну, погуглить хотя бы)) Ну, например.

----------

Денис Б (01.10.2015)

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> В общем и целом можно сделать вывод для себя самого: подлинное знание не нуждается в какой-то формальной культурной форме. Эти элементы тибетской-индийской-китайской(etc) культуры были просто выбраны в разное время как форма объяснения учения ученикам. Только вот что мне не понятно сейчас: все что ли по инерции плывут? В том смысле, давайте не будем придумывать другие формы передачи знания (например, заменим символ ваджра), а использовать старое, наработанное веками. Почему бы чашу для подношений на алтаре не заменить чем-нибудь другим? Ну пластиковой тарелочкой, скажем  Сущность учения от этого меняется как-то? Зачем сам алтарь нужен, обитый красным сукном, например? Давайте обобьём его чем-нибудь другим. Тханку тоже можно чем-нибудь заменить. Например, фильмом, выражающим тот же символ. Ну, я это все к примеру. Зачем менять одну культуру на другую? Знание должно соответствовать текущим обстоятельствам, разве нет?
> 
> Мои знания о тибетском буддизме пока ещё крайне скудны, а в голове каша, так что выводы мои могут быть неправильные. Просто не очень понятно, зачем нужна строгость и формализм в ритуалах, если сущность знания от этого не меняется?
> 
> Иль я не прав?


На Западе уже десятилетиями работают над адаптациями разной степени секулярности, выпиливая инокультурные составляющие
https://www.coursera.org/learn/buddhist-meditation вполне годный обзорный курс
Обещают еще и обзорные курсы по тантрическим и "пост-тантрическим" практикам в том же ключе

----------

Пема Ванчук (30.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (01.10.2015)

----------


## Денис Б

> На Западе уже десятилетиями работают над адаптациями разной степени секулярности, выпиливая инокультурные составляющие
> https://www.coursera.org/learn/buddhist-meditation вполне годный обзорный курс
> Обещают еще и обзорные курсы по тантрическим и "пост-тантрическим" практикам в том же ключе


Значит, все таки предпринимаются попытки отделить тибетскую культуру от тантрического буддизма?
Интересно, насколько успешные))

----------


## Нико

> Значит, все таки предпринимаются попытки отделить тибетскую культуру от тантрического буддизма?
> Интересно, насколько успешные))


Это совершенно безуспешно, что бы высоколобые джентльмены с трубками ни утверждали)).

----------


## Денис Б

> Это совершенно безуспешно, что бы высоколобые джентльмены с трубками ни утверждали)).


Хм. Я могу чего-нибудь напутать, но вроде кто-то из будд, Падмасабхава вроде (не помню точно, извините  :Smilie:  ) принёс из Удиянны в Тибет учения ваджраяны. Это я к тому, что если, как пишет ННР: 




> Всякая культура может иметь огромную ценность, по-тому что является средством, позволяющим людям получить то, о чем говорит учение, но она не есть само учение.


что мешает дхарме (тантризму в частности) интегрироваться в любую другую культуру? Причём используя символику и архетипы именно этой культуры. Вопрос желаний, усилия и времени, я полагаю. ИМХО, тибетские кочевники тоже не сразу приняли эти учения, ведь для интеграции нужно время.

----------


## Нико

> Хм. Я могу чего-нибудь напутать, но вроде кто-то из будд, Падмасабхава вроде (не помню точно, извините  ) принёс из Удиянны в Тибет учения ваджраяны. Это я к тому, что если, как пишет ННР: 
> 
> 
> 
> что мешает дхарме (тантризму в частности) интегрироваться в любую другую культуру? Причём используя символику и архетипы именно этой культуры. Вопрос желаний, усилия и времени, я полагаю. ИМХО, тибетские кочевники тоже не сразу приняли эти учения, ведь для интеграции нужно время.


Непоняла мысль гиганта ж).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> что мешает дхарме (тантризму в частности) интегрироваться в любую другую культуру? Причём используя символику и архетипы именно этой культуры. Вопрос желаний, усилия и времени, я полагаю. ИМХО, тибетские кочевники тоже не сразу приняли эти учения, ведь для интеграции нужно время.


На примере интеграции буддизма в тибетскую культуру хорошо видно, что пришлось заодно интегрировать огромный пласт индийской культуры, индийской символики и архетипов. Ведь тибетцы не просто заменили гаруду на своего кьюнга, а нагов на лу, а добавили кьюнгу все функции гаруды, а лу — все функции нагов. Вычленить какую-то абстрактную чистую Дхарму в вакууме и выразить её исключительно средствами западной культуры не получится. Придётся именно интегрировать индо-тибетскую буддийскую культуру в русскую.

Кроме того, если мы сравним тибетскую ситуацию и скажем, современную российскую, можно легко заметить главное отличие — у тибетцев в соответствующий период были Трисонг Дэцен и Гуру Падмасамбхава. В переводе на российские реалии Путин должен быть бодхисаттвой и поставить перед собой задачу уничтожить влияние РПЦ на политическую и общественную жизнь страны, а кроме того, он должен пригласить из Индии настоящего тантрика (не знаю, кто бы подошёл на место Гуру Ринпоче? Чатрал Ринпоче?), который бы объехал всю Россию и с помощью тантрических ритуалов подчинил бы всех православных святых, а заодно всяких сибирских духов, Призрак Коммунизма и св. Атея, и заставил их принять буддийское прибежище.

----------

Legba (03.09.2019), Вольдемар (09.10.2015), Денис Б (07.10.2015), Дондог (11.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (07.10.2015)

----------


## Денис Б

> На примере интеграции буддизма в тибетскую культуру хорошо видно, что пришлось заодно интегрировать огромный пласт индийской культуры, индийской символики и архетипов. Ведь тибетцы не просто заменили гаруду на своего кьюнга, а нагов на лу, а добавили кьюнгу все функции гаруды, а лу — все функции нагов. Вычленить какую-то абстрактную чистую Дхарму в вакууме и выразить её исключительно средствами западной культуры не получится. Придётся именно интегрировать индо-тибетскую буддийскую культуру в русскую.
> 
> Кроме того, если мы сравним тибетскую ситуацию и скажем, современную российскую, можно легко заметить главное отличие — у тибетцев в соответствующий период были Трисонг Дэцен и Гуру Падмасамбхава. В переводе на российские реалии Путин должен быть бодхисаттвой и поставить перед собой задачу уничтожить влияние РПЦ на политическую и общественную жизнь страны, а кроме того, он должен пригласить из Индии настоящего тантрика (не знаю, кто бы подошёл на место Гуру Ринпоче? Чатрал Ринпоче?), который бы объехал всю Россию и с помощью тантрических ритуалов подчинил бы всех православных святых, а заодно всяких сибирских духов, Призрак Коммунизма и св. Атея, и заставил их принять буддийское прибежище.


Спасибо. 
В целом понятно.
Много чего неприятного, непонятного и чуждого придётся принять, чтобы по настоящему проникнуться тантрическими учениями.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Спасибо. 
> В целом понятно.
> Много чего неприятного, непонятного и чуждого придётся принять, чтобы по настоящему проникнуться тантрическими учениями.


Даже если практиковать дзен Кван Ум или какой-нибудь полностью очищенный от ритуалов евробуддизм, всё равно придётся встретиться с неприятным, непонятным и чуждым, в силу особенностей нашего ума.

К тому же, Ваджраяна это и не для всех.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.10.2015), Денис Б (25.11.2022), Дондог (11.10.2015), Мария Герасимова (21.12.2019), Чагна Дордже (07.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Значит, все таки предпринимаются попытки отделить тибетскую культуру от тантрического буддизма?
> Интересно, насколько успешные))


имхо: тибетскую культуру невозможно отделить от учений Сутры и Тантры - тибетская культура полностью основана на учениях Сутры и Тантры.

Традиции Учений Тибета, Непала, Бутана, Ладака, Мутанга..., это классическая индийская Будда Дхарма, по крайнем мере такая какой она была напр. в 8-11 веках в Индии.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.10.2015)

----------


## Денис Б

Из статьи А. Уоллеса "Тибетский буддизм на западе: эффективен ли он здесь?"

http://savetibet.ru/2011/02/08/alan_wallace.html




> *― Кроме неэффективности обучения по типу «шведского стола», нет ли еще опасности, что люди начнут выбирать то, что им нравится, синтезировать различные подходы и строить свою собственную дорогу к раю?*
> 
> Такая опасность есть. Но думаю, здесь надо соблюдать баланс. Одна крайность, как вы только что упоминули, заключается в излишнем индивидуализме: «Я знаю, что лучше для меня! Я буду выбирать то, что мне нравится». Как ребенок, который пришел в ресторан и заявляет, что будет есть только то, что вкусно.
> 
> Но здесь есть и более глубокая проблема: мы приходим к Дхарме, потому что еще не достигли Просветления, а не потому, что мы его достигли. Если мы еще не достигли Просветления, значит, мы все омрачены. Это главный момент в буддизме. Вот потому-то невежественный, омраченный человек и говорит: «Я ставлю себя превыше традиции с ее отработанной системой и последовательностью практик, которые передавались просветленными существами из поколения в поколения».
> 
> Другая крайность кроется в догматизме, который радикальным образом расходится с подлинным духовным опытом, обретенным в результате практики Дхармы. Тибетцы поколениями вырабатывали стратегии, учения, ритуалы и последовательность практик специально для своего народа. Они не просто переняли индийский буддизм. Я полностью уверен, что они сохранили сердцевину, сущность индийского буддизма. Но их традиция все же менялась на протяжении веков, подгонялась под менталитет тибетцев, под окружающую среду и местные обычаи. И результат говорит сам за себя ― ведь в итоге появились целые поколения великих адептов тибетского буддизма. Начиная со времен Падмасамбхавы, Сакья Пандиты, Миларепы, Цонкапы и вплоть до двадцатого века ― их подход неоднократно доказывал свою эффективность!
> 
> Если современные западные ученики, выполняющие те же практики, что и их тибетские предшественники, не могут достичь такой же реализации, то возникает вопрос, а не следует ли видоизменить формат, последовательность и контекст этих учений и практик. До какой степени теоретическая часть буддизма согласуется с западным мировоззрением? Немногие тибетские ламы делают хоть сколько-нибудь заметный шаг в этом направлении ― проводят параллели между присущими буддизму взглядами, медитативными практиками, образом жизни и западным научным, религиозным и философским мировоззрением, западными ценностями, западным образом жизни.
> ...





> *― Как же примирить эти две крайности?*
> 
> Одно из решений ― доверительный и уважительный диалог между западными учениками и адептами тибетского буддизма. Если они еще не знакомы с западом, то следует им рассказать о том, куда они направляются и какое мировоззрение, ценности и образ жизни являются здесь нормой. Если среда сопротивляется традиционной тибетской подаче учений, нужно попытаться понять, в чем причина такого сопротивления, можно ли видоизменить эти учения каким-либо образом, или, быть может, западным ученикам требуются предварительные лекции перед тем, как они углубятся в более традиционные учения. Большое поле для творчества.
> 
> До радикальных перемен, вызванных китайским вторжением в 1949 году, изменения в тибетском обществе происходили намного медленнее, чем на современном западе. Их духовная традиция привела к реализации многих ученых и созерцателей, и потому не было необходимости в инновациях. В такой ситуации важнее было сделать акцент на сохранении традиции, нежели на изобретательности. Однако теперь, когда социальный контекст, в котором буддизм существует в Азии, не говоря уже о западе, меняется так быстро и драматично, возникает острая необходимость в поддержании равновесия между сохранением и разумной адаптацией. Тибетцы и представители запада должны вместе обсуждать эти вопросы.





> *― Говорят ли тибетские ламы об этом, задаются ли они вопросом об эффективности своих учений?*
> 
> Есть отдельные учителя, и из Тибета, и с запада, которые обращают на это внимание. Но я не слышал, чтобы об этом говорили широко. Это несколько деликатный вопрос. Если ученики, получающие знания в соответствии с тибетской традицией, не извлекают большой пользы из своей буддийской практики, они нередко слышат, что проблемы в них самих, а не в чистых и непогрешимых учениях. Одно из решений не в том, чтобы признать буддийскую Дхарму ошибочной, но в том, чтобы поставить вопрос: на какие учения и практики из всего множества практик, переданных Буддой, а позже индийскими и тибетскими наставниками, нужно делать особый акцент на западе, поскольку именно они принесут западным учениками наибольшую пользу?
> 
> Чтобы ответить на этот вопрос, нам следует вновь обратиться к ярко выраженной эмпирической и прагматической составляющей, которая идеально согласуется с учениями Будды. Нужно проанализировать, что действительно помогает очистить свой ум так, что его омрачения потеряют силу, и вы получите доступ к более глубокому внутреннему удовлетворению, покою, мудрости и состраданию? Что на самом деле работает?





> *― Что же, по вашему мнению, может помочь нам?*
> 
> Как я уже говорил ранее, здесь, на западе, мы живем в обществе, не ориентированном на созерцание; в обществе с минимальным теоретическим, практическим или социальным контекстом для глубокой буддийской практики, а то и с полным его отсутствием. Но многие люди заинтересованы в изучении буддизма, и им, естественно, хочется, чтобы оно проходило как можно эффективнее. На мой взгляд, это свидетельствует о необходимости создания образовательных центров, в которых будет вестись последовательное и тщательное обучение различным аспектам буддийской философии, психологии, этики, медитации и т.д. В таких центрах должны проводить параллели с соответствующими аспектами западной цивилизации или, по крайней мере, учитывать их. 
> 
> Во-вторых, необходимо построить центры для медитации, где были бы созданы благоприятные условия для непрерывной строгой практики. В таких центрах мы бы также могли задействовать и сильные стороны западных традиций, например, психологию и другие науки, чтобы тщательно оценить, действительно ли практики оказывают тот благотворный эффект, ради которого они были разработаны. Если так, то замечательно! Если же нет, то при тесном сотрудничестве с адептами тибетского буддизма следует рассмотреть возможность адаптации практик для западных учеников, чтобы они могли с их помощью осуществить глубокие внутренние преобразования и обрести постижение. Мы можем подойти к этому начинанию с некоторым духом приключения. Если хотим, мы можем принять на веру кажущиеся необыкновенными заявления адептов буддизма о природе и потенциале сознания. Но затем, вместо того чтобы превращать эту веру в догму, можно использовать ее в качестве рабочей гипотезы, которую мы проверим на опыте. А разве можно найти более захватывающее приключение, нежели исследование глубин сознания!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.10.2015), Дондог (11.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Брайен Хоудел:
― И что, по-вашему, готовит нам будущее?

Алан Уоллес:
―Судя по последним тенденциям, тибетский буддизм на западе быстро вырождается. Одна из них ― коммерциализация буддизма, а вторая ― уход из жизни многих великих ученых-философов и созерцателей. Если эти тенденции продолжатся, то тибетскому буддизму на западе грозит утрата целостности, он может полностью слиться с аморфной культурой New Age, как вода впитывается в песок. С другой стороны, я наблюдаю живой, искренний интерес среди многих тибетских буддистов на востоке и на западе, который вселяет в меня надежду на то, что эта духовная традиция переживает жизненно необходимое ей возрождение. Возможно, ее звездный час впереди. Посмотрим, по какому пути пойдет ее развитие. Это в наших руках.

(Trycicle: Buddhist Review, лето 2001)
http://savetibet.ru/2011/02/08/alan_wallace.html

----------

Фил (09.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вот здесь на ютуб есть записи лекций Алана Уоллеса, а также некоторых других современных наставников имеющих как западное так и традиционное буддийское образование (традиция Гелуг):
https://www.youtube.com/user/Konstan...ow=grid&view=0

----------

Фил (09.10.2015)

----------


## Руновская

Я в буддизме недавно. Если основные положения буддизма мой западный менталитет в целом понимает и принимает, то, что касается ритуальной части, тут все сложно. 
Я была на нескольких буддистких ритуалах и молитвах, и вообще не понимаю, что там происходит. Тексты на незнакомом языке, колокольчик, духовые и ударные инструменты, горящие палочки, пассы Ринпоче с ритуальными предметами - я просто наблюдатель некоего действа. Либо я прикрываю глаза и концентруюсь на звуковой составляющей ритуала.

Ну, например, ритуал Будды Медицины, на котором я была вчера. Это магия, волшебство? Провели ритуал, и что, все здоровы? Или, чтобы ритуал работал, мы должны во что-то или в кого-то искренне верить. Как в христианстве. Или ритуал - это основа для моей внутренней практики, для медитации на что-то, а Лама - это ведущий? А вообще, чтобы вылечиться, надо обратиться к доктору, а, чтобы не болеть, надо вести ЗОЖ и иметь соответствующую карму? 

Как это вообще работает?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Что касается ритуалов для здоровья, чтобы они работали, нужно, чтобы вы жили в средневековом Тибете без доступа к современной медицинской помощи, и тогда в вопросах здоровья вам не на что будет положиться, кроме милости будд. Другими словами, эти ритуалы были нужны в Тибете просто потому что ничего другого не было. Каких либо надёжных подтверждений, что они там работали, и что они работают сейчас, не существует.

Что касается вообще садханы как метода практики, то это своеобразная тренировка для ума. Если очень грубо упростить, когда нужно научиться бегать, мы заставляем мышцы ног принимать определённые положения, характерные для бега, мышцы тренируются, и мы в результате умеем бегать. А тут нам нужно научиться быть просветлённым, поэтому мы заставляем ум принимать определённые положения, характерные для просветлённого ума, и в результате мы потом умеем быть просветлёнными. При этом, поскольку ум плохо воспринимает всякую абстрактную нудятину и хорошо воспринимает разные красивые звуки и картинки, буддийские учителя придумали специальные ускоренные видеокурсы с аудиоприложением, которые позволяют научиться быть просветлённым быстрее. Естественно, для того, чтобы знать, как применять все эти визуализации и мантры, нужно хорошо знать, что они символизируют. А мы родились в другой культуре, и нам очень трудно сделать так, чтобы эти картинки для нас работали. Поэтому нам приходится дополнительно изучать язык и культуру, в которой они работают. Но к счастью, в буддизме считается, что у человека могут оказаться прошлые жизни, в которых он уже получал эти учения, и что повторное знакомство с ними активизирует тот потенциал из прошлых жизней, и человек вдруг внезапно дотемкает до смысла всех этих образов, даже хотя он в Саратове живёт. Поэтому ламы и заставляют всех бубнить мантры.

----------

Aion (04.09.2019), Бо (03.09.2019), Евгений по (03.09.2019), Руновская (03.09.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Как отличить полезный ритуал от декоративного?



Минимум ритуалов в Карма Кагью. Лама Оле Нидал когда-то давно озвучил цель, - передавать суть без культурных наслоений.

Одной из причин такой возможности является образованные западные люди, которые уже в школе получили базовые навыки концентрации. Их уже не надо завлекать побрякушками и масками.

----------


## Руновская

> Что касается ритуалов для здоровья, чтобы они работали, нужно, чтобы вы жили в средневековом Тибете без доступа к современной медицинской помощи, и тогда в вопросах здоровья вам не на что будет положиться, кроме милости будд. Другими словами, эти ритуалы были нужны в Тибете просто потому что ничего другого не было. Каких либо надёжных подтверждений, что они там работали, и что они работают сейчас, не существует.
> 
> Что касается вообще садханы как метода практики, то это своеобразная тренировка для ума. Если очень грубо упростить, когда нужно научиться бегать, мы заставляем мышцы ног принимать определённые положения, характерные для бега, мышцы тренируются, и мы в результате умеем бегать. А тут нам нужно научиться быть просветлённым, поэтому мы заставляем ум принимать определённые положения, характерные для просветлённого ума, и в результате мы потом умеем быть просветлёнными. При этом, поскольку ум плохо воспринимает всякую абстрактную нудятину и хорошо воспринимает разные красивые звуки и картинки, буддийские учителя придумали специальные ускоренные видеокурсы с аудиоприложением, которые позволяют научиться быть просветлённым быстрее. Естественно, для того, чтобы знать, как применять все эти визуализации и мантры, нужно хорошо знать, что они символизируют. А мы родились в другой культуре, и нам очень трудно сделать так, чтобы эти картинки для нас работали. Поэтому нам приходится дополнительно изучать язык и культуру, в которой они работают. Но к счастью, в буддизме считается, что у человека могут оказаться прошлые жизни, в которых он уже получал эти учения, и что повторное знакомство с ними активизирует тот потенциал из прошлых жизней, и человек вдруг внезапно дотемкает до смысла всех этих образов, даже хотя он в Саратове живёт. Поэтому ламы и заставляют всех бубнить мантры.


Классный ответ!!! То, что нужно, спасибо! Будда Медицины к слову пришелся. Вчера была в Белых Облаках, приехали монахи из монастыря Дрепунг, строят Мандалу - красиво!, даруют лекции, ритуалы, гадания Мо... 

Во всех религиях есть свои ритуалы, с помощью которых люди пытались улучшить нынешнее положение дел. Нужен дождь на острове Туратару, папуасы танцуют с бубном. Остановить чуму в Европе, попы проводят мессы или службы. Победить неприятеля, индейцы совершают жертвоприношения. Собрать хороший урожай, славяне жгут ритуальные огни и задабривают Макошь. И так далее, сообразно своим фольклору и верованиям...

Значит можно не обращать внимания на ритуалы, я почитала - их множество, как на волшебную пилюлю от препятствий, неудач, жизненных проблем и пр.? Сейчас пытаюсь разобраться, чтобы не забивать голову и отложить типа как лишнее. 
Какие виды ритуалов в буддизме есть? Молитвы, защитные ритуалы (Будда Медицины,  Часум, Зелёная Тара, на привлечение богатства), посвящения ( это как раз про садханы, как метод практики, да?), благословения. Что ещё?

Про посвящения. Я была этим летом на посвящении гневного Хаягривы. У меня не получилось следовать указаниям Ринпоче в плане визуализации, так все быстро надо было делать, визуализировать с огромным количеством деталей, я просто потерялась. Ну, т.е. я предварительно прочитала про Хаягриву, посмотрела его образ. Текст мантры, конечно, не выучила. Практика медитации у меня мизерная. 
Когда вообще можно принимать посвящения? Важна ли твоя подготовка? Когда Далай Лама даёт какое-нибудь посвящение, и показывают публику, а там крестьяне с чадами и домочадцами, вряд все они занимаются тантрой, скорее всего многие приехали просто поглазеть на Далай Ламу.

P. S. Вообще, на таких мероприятиях часто бывает очень подходящая атмосфера для медитации.Тулку Каджог Ринпоче, который приехал из Дрепунга, с потрясающей энергетикой спокойствия и добра.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.09.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Значит можно не обращать внимания на ритуалы, я почитала - их множество, как на волшебную пилюлю от препятствий, неудач, жизненных проблем и пр.? Сейчас пытаюсь разобраться, чтобы не забивать голову и отложить типа как лишнее. 
> Какие виды ритуалов в буддизме есть? Молитвы, защитные ритуалы (Будда Медицины,  Часум, Зелёная Тара, на привлечение богатства), посвящения ( это как раз про садханы, как метод практики, да?), благословения. Что ещё?


Я бы посоветовал не обращать внимания на то, что непонятно или вызывает отторжение. Желательно это делать без осуждения. Даже если вам, к примеру, кажется, что глупо набивать баночки благовониями и скидывать в речку, подумайте, что возможно, где-то есть люди (или нечеловеческие существа

----------

Alex (03.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

^_^), и у них мышление так устроено, что им это приносит огромное облегчение и пользу.

А если вдруг потом захочется на что-то ещё обратить внимание, тогда и обращайте.




> Я была этим летом на посвящении гневного Хаягривы. У меня не получилось следовать указаниям Ринпоче в плане визуализации, так все быстро надо было делать, визуализировать с огромным количеством деталей, я просто потерялась. Ну, т.е. я предварительно прочитала про Хаягриву, посмотрела его образ. Текст мантры, конечно, не выучила. Практика медитации у меня мизерная. 
> Когда вообще можно принимать посвящения? Важна ли твоя подготовка? Когда Далай Лама даёт какое-нибудь посвящение, и показывают публику, а там крестьяне с чадами и домочадцами, вряд все они занимаются тантрой, скорее всего многие приехали просто поглазеть на Далай Ламу.
> 
> P. S. Вообще, на таких мероприятиях часто бывает очень подходящая атмосфера для медитации.Тулку Каджог Ринпоче, который приехал из Дрепунга, с потрясающей энергетикой спокойствия и добра.


Тут тоже универсальный ответ дать трудно. Есть такой суперстрогий подход, что Ваджраяна — это так опасно, поэтому нужно перестраховаться как следует и ни в коем случае никакие практики не делать, если только у вас нет учителя, который может контролировать каждый ваш вздох и предупреждать об опасности. 

Понятно, что таких идеальных условий нет даже у тибетцев, поэтому либо практиковать на свой страх и риск, либо отложить всё до следующей жизни и копить заслуги. А эта жизнь к тому же такая драгоценная, потом может быть придётся миллион кальп перерождаться разными ослами

----------

Alex (03.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2019), Руновская (03.09.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

^_^ С другой стороны, другая крайность, когда люди вообще несерьёзно относятся к Ваджраяне, получают миллион посвящений, изображают из себя крутых тантриков, воображают, что им вообще не нужно прислушиваться к учителям, потому что им йидам в медитации явится и даст прямые наставления, и бывает, с катушек съезжают на этой почве, наверное, тоже неидеальный вариант.

Так что приходится всё равно самому делать выбор, опираясь на собственное понимание и ощущения, склонности к той или иной практике, доверие к тем или иным учителям и так далее.

(Сорри, не знал, что форум не поддерживает юникодовские смайлики, и сообщение распилилось на три)

----------

Alex (03.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2019), Мария Герасимова (21.12.2019), Руновская (03.09.2019)

----------


## Alex

Что такое "современный западный ум" и какие положения тибетского буддизма нуждаются в согласовании с ним?

----------

Руновская (03.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (03.09.2019)

----------


## Руновская

> Зачем героически пробираться через тернии тибетского буддизма, через согласование его положений с современным западным умом, когда есть другие формы буддизма, где не нужна эта интеллектуальная работа по согласованию.


Какие другие формы, Дзен-буддизм?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Зачем героически пробираться через тернии тибетского буддизма, через согласование его положений с современным западным умом, когда есть другие формы буддизма, где не нужна эта интеллектуальная работа по согласованию.


Всё таки каким то "чудесным" образом на протяжении веков удавалось переносить буддизм в чистом классическом виде вместе с  культурно научно эстетическо индобуддийским окружением. И это не только  в Тибет или например в Таиланд, но и через Тибет в Монголию, Бурятию, Калмыкию..  И в Китае это не только заброшенный Дуньхуан и буддизм середины первого тысячелетия нашей эры, а это дальше явно было и во многом разрушено аж во время "культурной революции", а сейчас востанавливается. Через Китай это шло в ЮВА, где в странах Индокитая встретились два  "рукава" одной культуры пришедшие с разных сторон, в Корею, в Японию где с приходом буддизма был и огромнейший интерес к индобуддийской культуре и далеко не всё с того времени исчезло, а сохранилось и до наших дней.

Каким то образом это же распространилось на изначально совершенно разные инокультурные регионы ?

имхо: может чудо в том, что там просто были и люди заинтересованы именно в буддизме таком как он есть, а не только в "буддизме" таком каким бы его комуто хотелось видеть ?

----------

Руновская (04.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (04.09.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Так и японский минимализм и стиль - для западного человека та же экзотика.
И также есть внешняя форма. Которой также можно стыдиться, или увлечься не обращая внимания на содержимое, или наполнить чем то своим.

А вообще быть буддистом, это во всём мире принимается, как - Круто!  :Smilie: 

Бывает встретишь в какого то действительно серьёзного маститого автора, что о Буддизме пишет - то аж диву даёшься.
Или вот например недавно встретил описание того насколько тибетский литературный язык специально приспособлен и разработан для очень глубоких философских абстракций и оперирования ими и лишь дело времени чтоб окончательно на него перевести и области знаний современной науки. И это известный учёный языковед пишет рассматривая разные языки мира.

А часто почитаешь в виртуальный сетях инета - так какое то забитое зажатое закомлексованное "....", а не Буддизм.

Мир в реале совсем по другому Буддизм воспринимает и далеко не зря так по другому воспринимает.

----------

Руновская (05.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (04.09.2019)

----------


## Кеин

> Какие другие формы, Дзен-буддизм?


Прежде чем выбирать, прислушайтесь к своим ощущениям, мыслям. Как для Вас это всё, в моменте нахождения в какой-то традиции. Направлений много, учителей тоже, тибетское не единственное, конечно. Ритуалы есть везде, где-то меньше, где-то больше, и в дзене есть. Это метод, единение тела, речи и ума(самое главное, без настроя ума, все эти пляски и квакания -- тлен).

А чтобы жисть амритой не казалась, я сюда и _цытатку_ прикреплю:

_Когда Дао потеряно, приходит доброта.
Когда доброта потеряна, приходит нравственность.
Когда нравственность потеряна, приходит ритуал.
Ритуал это шелуха истинной веры, начало хаоса.
Поэтому мастер занимается глубинами, а не поверхностью,
плодом, а не цветком._
Дзэн-мастер Сун Сан.

----------

Alex (04.09.2019), Руновская (04.09.2019)

----------


## Кеин

> Всё таки каким то "чудесным" образом на протяжении веков удавалось переносить буддизм в чистом классическом виде вместе с  культурно научно эстетическо индобуддийским окружением. И это не только  в Тибет или например в Таиланд, но и через Тибет в Монголию, Бурятию, Калмыкию..  И в Китае это не только заброшенный Дуньхуан и буддизм середины первого тысячелетия нашей эры, а это дальше явно было и во многом разрушено аж во время "культурной революции", а сейчас востанавливается. Через Китай это шло в ЮВА, где в странах Индокитая встретились два  "рукава" одной культуры пришедшие с разных сторон, в Корею, в Японию где с приходом буддизма был и огромнейший интерес к индобуддийской культуре и далеко не всё с того времени исчезло, а сохранилось и до наших дней.
> 
> Каким то образом это же распространилось на изначально совершенно разные инокультурные регионы ?
> 
> имхо: может чудо в том, что там просто были и люди заинтересованы именно в буддизме таком как он есть, а не только в "буддизме" таком каким бы его комуто хотелось видеть ?


Вот здесь интересно, в контексте Китая.
_...
Говоря о характерном для всей индийской традиции принципе "ненарушения старой мифологии" (по определению Г.М. Бонгард-Левина [28, с. 284]), Н.Л. Жуковская пишет: "Толкуя данный принцип расширительно, можно говорить не просто о "ненарушении" имеющейся мифологии, а об определенной стратегии сначала усвоения, а затем постепенной трансформации и подчинении себе и этой мифологии, и уже сложившихся культов, и всей вообще системы традиций буддизируемого общества. Такой принцип характерен не только для буддизма, но и для других мировых религий – христианства и ислама. Он позволил им всем оторваться от национальной колыбели, в недрах которой они возникли, отвергнуть ее за узость (национальную, кастовую, социальную) и подняться до уровня наднациональной религии со своей собственной программой спасения, со своим собственным пропагандистско-миссионерским аппаратом, со своей собственной единственной "истинной" верой..." [41, c.51].

К этому очень точному замечанию следует добавить, что специфической чертой буддийской "стратегии поглощения" иных традиций явился ее более осознанный, идеологически более четко и откровенно обоснованный, по сравнению с другими мировыми религиями, характер, причем в буддизме эта стратегия опиралась на принцип "догматического развития", открывающий практически неограниченные возможности для синтеза с другими традициями (с целью их ассимиляции), тогда как подавляющее большинство других религий руководствовалось (до начала в них процессов модернизации) принципом "догматического консерватизма", существенно ограничивающим возможности для синтеза и допускающим его в качестве вынужденной меры. Согласно принципу "догматического консерватизма", характерного, например, для ортодоксального православного богословия, не могут подвергаться уточнению или пересмотру не только содержание религиозного вероучения, но и его форма. "Совершенное, абсолютное, – писал дореволюционный богослов А. Троицкий в статье "К вопросу о догматическом развитии церкви христовой", – не подлежит ни восполнению, ни развитию. Понятие о восполнении и развитии, вполне применимое к созданию духа человеческого, совершенно чуждо религии богооткровенной и абсолютной в ее окончательном и завершительном проявлении" [134, с. 147].
...
_
и далее или наоборот с начала :-))
http://psylib.org.ua/books/abaev01/txt03.htm

----------


## Alex

> А если ко мне придут коллеги, а у меня тут огромный алтарь...


А когда ко мне приходят коллеги, родственники и т.д., они алтаря не видят, потому что изображения божеств и объекты самайи (ваджр, колокольчик, пурбу, четки и др.) внешним показывать нельзя, так что я в таких случаях его закрываю или убираю в шкафчик.




> В общем, Ваша жизнь протекает как в современных документальных фильмах про Токио.


Моя жизнь протекает как в современных фильмах про Киев и Москву. Иногда это комедия, иногда драма, иногда вообще мюзикл. К сожалению, порно уже давно не бывает.




> Еще те просто сидят и медитируют, а эти - читают длинные молитвы и периодически стучат в тарелки и барабан. Я вот не могу даже на 1 секунду уловить смысл всего этого, когда сижу в дугане на скамейке во время Сахюусана (вот, даже слово не могу выговорить). Тибетский я не знаю. Даже если бы читали по-русски (а читают очень быстро - тяжело улавливать), то это - скучные молитвы.


Я тибетский знаю, но в основном письменный. Тем не менее садхана на тибетском для меня не проблема. А дома я и вовсе по-русски все читаю (кроме мантр, естественно).




> Даже мастер Кайсен в своей темной простой рясе будет более гармонично вписываться в среду этого современного Токио, чем бурятский лама в желтой шапке.


Вот никогда не озабочивался проблемами бурятского ламы в Токио. Я лично на улице простирания не делаю, зен не ношу, молитвенный барабанчик не верчу, и вообще из небуддистов очень мало кто знает, что я что-то такое практикую. Садхану я делаю или дома за закрытой дверью, или вместе с ваджрными братьями/сестрами, четки ношу в кармане, веревочки от посвящений - на теле под одеждой.




> Поэтому поездка в дацан мне - это каторга, это скучно, это как полтора часа в русской церкви стоять (и то в церкви интереснее - там почти по-русски все действия); и чем реже, тем лучше.


А вас кто-то заставляет туда ездить? Вы же даже не буддист. Какая цель поездок?

----------

Aion (04.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2019), Вольдемар (03.09.2019), Игорь Ю (05.09.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (04.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (04.09.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот здесь интересно, в контексте Китая.


Только вот любой, кто непосредственно знаком с классическим китайским буддизмом (как возрождающимся, так и образцами не затронутыми "культурной революцией"), как и с традиционными всё ещё существующими японскими буддийскими линиями начинающимися с периода Нара и далее переносимыми в Японию на протяжении времени до двенадцатого века новой эры, как и с буддизмом Вьетнама,  Тиланда и т.д. , в том числе и с тибетским буддизмом:

подтвердит, что ничего там не синкретировано, это - классический индийский буддизм и индобуддийская культура. 
это не местные культы, культуры и мировоззрения, которые якобы вобрал буддизм, это всё пришло туда из индийской культуры и в таком окружении и на такой основе и Буддизм нормально без проблем усвоился.

Одни и те же индобуддийские Божества стоят у ворот буддийских "Храмов", от Калмыкии и до Японии, от Бурятии и до Шри-Ланки.
Азиаты ничего не искажали и не изменяли под своё мировоззрение, перенося в свои страны индийский буддизм такой какой он есть.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.09.2019)

----------


## Кеин

p.s. интересное видео как религии распространялись ;-) как говоритцо: большое видится на расстоянии.

----------

Асцелина (04.09.2019), Руновская (04.09.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Попытаюсь пояснить, что имею ввиду. Я сужу не внутренние переживания, а внешнюю видимость. Представьте, что смотрите как наблюдатель со стороны, не знакомый с буддизмом. Допустим, Вы - атеист.


Если я атеист, мне ваши церкви и бубнёж на церковнославянском — хуже дацана.




> Посмотрите современный лакированный или пластиковый, стеклянный дизайн помещений в стиле минимализма, в которых сидят практикующие в медитации; минимум атрибутики и ритуалов.


Вы просто никогда не видели, как современные тибетцы в мегаполисах живут. Всё в блестящем пластике, стоит алтарь и висят тханки. Прекрасно всё сочетается.




> Ну не наше это, не наше.


Вы ещё имейте в виду, что вы в Бердске живёте, а Руновская в Москве. Вся эта провинциальная затхлость, косые взгляды, если идёшь с чётками по улице, перетолки православных знакомых, что ты сатанист и не ходишь в церковь и т.п. там далеко не так актуальны.

----------

Alex (04.09.2019)

----------


## Aion

> А вообще, чтобы вылечиться, надо обратиться к доктору, а, чтобы не болеть, надо вести ЗОЖ и иметь соответствующую карму?


Чтобы вылечиться, надо прежде всего, осознать, что болеешь, а чтобы не болеть, надо вообще не рождаться)



> Как это вообще работает?


Так же, как и тысячелетия назад, см.: 
Виктор Тернер
 Символ и ритуал

----------


## Руновская

Ты вроде как атеист, не веришь в существование Бога Творца, как субъекта, - нет бесспорных доказательств за. И не веришь, что есть  иные органические и неорганические сущности - духи, лешие, домовые, привидения, божества, феи, ангелы и демоны и т.п. Одиночные "встречи" с ними не считаются, "пусть по телеку выступят, тогда поверим" (с)

Но отрицать существование энергии невозможно - как раз это научно доказано. Есть принцип сохранения энергии. Энергия не создаётся из ничего, и не исчезает без следа. Если рассматривать ритуал (любой: шаманский, православный, буддистский, etc) в контексте генератора энергии? Может ли помахивание колокольчиком или бубном производить энергию определенного качества? Или одного помахивания недостаточно, и нужны ещё ментальные усилия, звуковые, двигательные... И вот вся эта совокупность усилий - ба-бах! - производит определенную энергию, и посылает ее приёмнику, настроенному на эту волну. Как радиоволны. Приемники-люди получают эту энергию и преобразовывают ее, либо энергия преобразовывает их.
Наверняка эту тему уже исследовали.


P. S. Возможно также, что духи и божества - энергии с определенными качественными характеристиками..

----------


## Aion

Можно проще объяснить: ритуалы призваны согласовывать сознание с бессознательным, в котором и домовые, и лешие и прочие существа обитают, особенно, если в сознании господствует атеизм)

----------


## Alex

Марина, мне кажется, вас немного вводит в заблуждение само слово "ритуал". Все эти дудения в трубу, складывания священных кукишей пальцами, звяканья колокольчиков и тарелок - это не какая-то магия или колдунство (хотя магия в тибетском буддизме тоже есть, но, как я понимаю, сейчас речь не о ней; впрочем, было бы интересно обсудить и эту тему, да форум, увы, уже не тот), которая действует непонятным образм вне зависимости от нас.

Тантрическая садхана имеет вполне определенную структуру и вполне конкретный символизм. Да, требуются немалые усилия, чтобы этот символизм понять - нужно изучать тексты, погружаться, скажем так, в "общий культурно-исторический фон" и т.д. Но это не особая проблема для желающего разобраться: текстов немало (на русском, увы, не очень-то, но если вы хорошо владеете английским, то перед вами откроются просто неисчерпаемые сокровища).

Другое дело, что в реальности часто садхана именно так и понимается: лама что-то там такое делает, а мы благоговейно сидим, сложив ладони. А потом фигакс! и все получится. Но это в значительной мере самообман. Конечно, надо понимать, что именно происходит, следовать за визуализациями и т.д. Не зная тибетского, это сложно (на что в значительной мере справедливо сетует уважаемый Денис Ч.); но можно ведь (и нужно) изучать текст, следить за ним и т.д. Ну и сейчас многие общины практикуют на родном языке, по крайней мере в Москве.

И еще: все эти ритуалы в идеале вообще надо бы делать самому. Это не так сложно. Я, возможно, скажу нечто, что не всем понравится, но путь Тайной мантры в наше время (собственно, не только в наше) - в значительной мере путь исследователя, связанный с пробами и ошибками (но самайи, конечно, нарушать не стоит). Вот как-то так, очень кратко и тезисно.

----------

Aion (04.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (04.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (04.09.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 


В Китае классический индийский буддизм, довольно таки отличающийся от бытующих на постсоветском пространстве представлений, в частности о Чань и вообщем о "китайском буддизме"  :Smilie: 
И тоже самое, что учёные, действительно исследователи, писали в начале прошлого века о буддизме в Бурятии:
_академик Ф.И. Щербатской, видимо, так же был пленён российским буддизмом: вот он что пишет об Агинском дацане Бурятии: «...всё, что происходит в Аге, есть, по всей видимости, полнейшая копия того, что происходило в VII веке в Наланде»(3)
Теми же чувствами был переполнен ученик Ф.И. Щербатского М.И. Тубянский, впервые приехавший в Бурятию: «…главное ощущение, которое я испытал ещё в первый день автомобильной поездки, при виде издали – Загустайского дацана, что я в Индии, да ещё в Древней Индии. Всё это создало во мне в первый же день состояние настоящей зачарованности…
_
Тоже самое можно сказать и о классическом китайском буддизме:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:C..._Hangzhou.jpeg

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:T...nnery_-_1.jpeg

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bjjshl02.jpg

https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:B...t_Festival.JPG

и т.д.

И это не спишешь на "новые веяния" возрождения, так как тот же классический китайский буддизм напр. сохранён на Тайване, не затронутым "культурной революцией"
это на постсоветском пространстве всё ещё есть представление о Чань (и вообщем о китайском буддизме) полученное через пятые-десятые руки, основанное на всяких мифах, легендах, пересудах да пересказах.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.09.2019)

----------


## Кеин

Т.е. пруфов нет.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Т.е. пруфов нет.


Пруфы есть, но у вас нет возможности с ними ознакомиться. Можно приехать в Китай пообщаться с местными монахами. Можно посмотреть видео на ютьюбе. Информации — море.

----------


## Кеин

> Пруфы есть, но у вас нет возможности с ними ознакомиться. Можно приехать в Китай пообщаться с местными монахами. Можно посмотреть видео на ютьюбе. Информации — море.


Спасибо за совет.  :Wink: 




> Кроме того, если мы сравним тибетскую ситуацию и скажем, современную российскую, можно легко заметить главное отличие — у тибетцев в соответствующий период были Трисонг Дэцен и Гуру Падмасамбхава. В переводе на российские реалии Путин должен быть бодхисаттвой и поставить перед собой задачу уничтожить влияние РПЦ на политическую и общественную жизнь страны, а кроме того, он должен пригласить из Индии настоящего тантрика (не знаю, кто бы подошёл на место Гуру Ринпоче? Чатрал Ринпоче?), который бы объехал всю Россию и с помощью тантрических ритуалов *подчинил бы всех православных святых, а заодно всяких сибирских духов, Призрак Коммунизма и св. Атея, и заставил их принять буддийское прибежище.*


Когда читал - смеялся. Вы забыли про Шантаракшиту упомянуть, его первую попытку, неудачную  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Асцелина

Пользуясь случаем, о наболевшем: тибетский буддизм - интересная штука, но я его как бы не очень понимаю. По какому принципу работают хуралы, если не существует всесильного бога/богов, и всё подчиняется закону кармы? Каким образом просветлённые существа, согласно ваджраяне, оказывают влияние на жизни людей?

----------

Руновская (05.09.2019)

----------


## Абхиван

> Каким образом просветлённые существа, согласно ваджраяне, оказывают влияние на жизни людей?


По средством ритуалов, которые здесь обсуждают и осуждают, просветленные существа как раз и оказывают влияние на жизни людей, участвующих в этих ритуалах.
Они бы ( просветленные существа ) и без ритуалов " оказывали на них влияние ", точнее, помогали бы им избавляться от страданий, но люди не замечали бы эту помощь и отвергали бы ее своей сансарной активностью, поэтому просветленные существа, чтобы помочь людям, передают им не только учения ( инструкции по избавлению от страданий ), но еще и передают им силы, участвующие в деле избавления людей от страданий, а чтобы люди смогли принять и воспользоваться этими силами, просветленные существа придумали и ввели особые средства для передачи этих сил. Посвящения, ритуалы и т.д. - это и есть те самые средства передачи силы или, иначе, передачи благословений линии преемственности. Действуют эти средства так: ученик совершает договорные ( ритуальные ) действия, имея при этом необходимую мотивацию, а Учителя линии преемственности участвуют в совершении этих действий по средством сил благословений линии преемственности, а ученик, благодаря такому участию, приобщается к этим силам и использует их в своей практике.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Когда читал - смеялся. Вы забыли про Шантаракшиту упомянуть, его первую попытку, неудачную


Нет времени на неудачные попытки! Надо учесть опыт тибетцев и сразу звать тантрика  :Big Grin:

----------

Кеин (05.09.2019)

----------


## Руновская

> По средством ритуалов, которые здесь обсуждают и осуждают, просветленные существа как раз и оказывают влияние на жизни людей, участвующих в этих ритуалах.
> Они бы ( просветленные существа ) и без ритуалов " оказывали на них влияние ", точнее, помогали бы им избавляться от страданий, но люди не замечали бы эту помощь и отвергали бы ее своей сансарной активностью, поэтому просветленные существа, чтобы помочь людям, передают им не только учения ( инструкции по избавлению от страданий ), но еще и передают им силы, участвующие в деле избавления людей от страданий, а чтобы люди смогли принять и воспользоваться этими силами, просветленные существа придумали и ввели особые средства для передачи этих сил. Посвящения, ритуалы и т.д. - это и есть те самые средства передачи силы или, иначе, передачи благословений линии преемственности. Действуют эти средства так: ученик совершает договорные ( ритуальные ) действия, имея при этом необходимую мотивацию, а Учителя линии преемственности участвуют в совершении этих действий по средством сил благословений линии преемственности, а ученик, благодаря такому участию, приобщается к этим силам и использует их в своей практике.


Где почитать подробнее об этом можно?

----------


## Руновская

> Тантрическая садхана имеет вполне определенную структуру и вполне конкретный символизм. Да, требуются немалые усилия, чтобы этот символизм понять - нужно изучать тексты, погружаться, скажем так, в "общий культурно-исторический фон" и т.д. Но это не особая проблема для желающего разобраться: текстов немало (на русском, увы, не очень-то, но если вы хорошо владеете английским, то перед вами откроются просто неисчерпаемые сокровища).
> 
> Другое дело, что в реальности часто садхана именно так и понимается: лама что-то там такое делает, а мы благоговейно сидим, сложив ладони. А потом фигакс! и все получится. Но это в значительной мере самообман. Конечно, надо понимать, что именно происходит, следовать за визуализациями и т.д. Не зная тибетского, это сложно (на что в значительной мере справедливо сетует уважаемый Денис Ч.); но можно ведь (и нужно) изучать текст, следить за ним и т.д. Ну и сейчас многие общины практикуют на родном языке, по крайней мере в Москве.


Не все же ритуалы тантрические? Например, ритуал Мандал Шива - это же не тантра? Посвящение Калачакры, я так понимаю, это уже тантра. 
Вообще какие типы ритуалов есть в буддизме?

----------


## Alex

Man dal bzhi pa - самая что ни на есть тантрическая практика.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (05.09.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Ты вроде как атеист, не веришь в существование Бога Творца, как субъекта, - нет бесспорных доказательств за. И не веришь, что есть  иные органические и неорганические сущности - духи, лешие, домовые, привидения, божества, феи, ангелы и демоны и т.п. Одиночные "встречи" с ними не считаются, "пусть по телеку выступят, тогда поверим" (с)
> 
> Но отрицать существование энергии невозможно - как раз это научно доказано. Есть принцип сохранения энергии. Энергия не создаётся из ничего, и не исчезает без следа. Если рассматривать ритуал (любой: шаманский, православный, буддистский, etc) в контексте генератора энергии? Может ли помахивание колокольчиком или бубном производить энергию определенного качества? Или одного помахивания недостаточно, и нужны ещё ментальные усилия, звуковые, двигательные... И вот вся эта совокупность усилий - ба-бах! - производит определенную энергию, и посылает ее приёмнику, настроенному на эту волну. Как радиоволны. Приемники-люди получают эту энергию и преобразовывают ее, либо энергия преобразовывает их.
> Наверняка эту тему уже исследовали.
> 
> 
> P. S. Возможно также, что духи и божества - энергии с определенными качественными характеристиками..


Энергия бывает только тех видов, что написаны здесь. О психической энергии наука упорно молчит. Мало интерисуется этим вопросом. Ну атеизм, если не путать его с материализмом - это своеобразный панцирь на уме человека. По сути обычно это проблема творческого восприятия, проблема отсутствия богатства внутренних переживаний, воображения. Мне трудно сформулировать, подобрать слова, но атеизм в современном мире подразумевает невероятно прокачанный мускул рассудочного аппарата, при этом глобальное такое забивание на всю составляющую правого полушария, а она крайне важна, крайне. Это чисто предметный, формальный ум, и как бы он не претендовал на полную объективность, чистым рассудком нельзя никогда построить полноценную картину мира. Говоря религиозным языком - это проблема превалирования манаса над буддхи. Атеизм в древней Индии вообще ничего общего не имел со специфической ситуацией современного западного мира, в котором царит полное обеднение религиозных традиций, материализацией всех сторон жизни. Сейчас еще стали смешивать материализм и атеизм. Это тоже какая-то дичь  западного мира. Вот, скажем, как привыкли почему-то смешивать либерализм  и демократию (а это отнюдь не тождественные понятия, тем более в  Античности), так стали смешивать атеизм и материализм. А между ними еще  больше различий. Буддизм-то ведь не является атеистическим учением в  прямом смысле. Просто убрана необходимость служения некой высшей силе.  Сама по себе сила оставлена за бортом обсуждения и оценки. Буддизм  подразумевает свободу ума от ментальных загрязнений и ставит этот вопрос на главный приоритет, а когда в человеке  есть конфликт между верой и знанием - то это несвободный ум. Если человек полон суеверий и видит в практике только ритуалы теряя свободу суждений - его ум не свободен. Если человек напротив пренебрежителен ко всему, что сакрализуется и верит только в свой сияющий разум, то это просто другая крайность и такой человек тоже не свободен.




> "пусть по телеку выступят, тогда поверим" (с)


Верить телеку? даже не знаю... 




> Можно проще объяснить: ритуалы призваны согласовывать сознание с  бессознательным, в котором и домовые, и лешие и прочие существа обитают,  особенно, если в сознании господствует атеизм)


Ритуалы так же помимо религии активно используются среди военных. Помпезные церемонии, пышные парады, звания, чины, погоны, медали, позорные трибуналы и всякое такое, почему-то это ни у кого вопросов не вызывает. Вообще целью ритуала никогда не является заставить участника поверить во что-то. Цель ритуала - это участие в некоем процессе, который помогает почувствовать преображающее участника переживание. Видеть в этом то, что вы описываете - это тоже самое, что любовь сводить к чистому сексу.

----------


## Aion

> О психической энергии наука упорно молчит.


Ну почему же молчит? Отнюдь, см., например:  Либидо

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Ну почему же молчит? Отнюдь, см., например:  Либидо


А с каких пор психоанализ стал наукой?

----------

Alex (05.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2019)

----------


## Руновская

Хорошо, давайте дальше про ритуалы. Тантру пока отложим. Разберемся с другими энергетическими практиками. Как работают ритуалы на привлечение чего бы то ни было в нашу жизнь, либо защитные от чего бы то ни было. Или то же проклятье. Или шаман какой-нибудь вокруг костра поплясал, удачу воину нашаманил...

Жаль, что я не физик и не метафизик, но тем не менее... Сознание это что? Сознание - это форма энергии, верно? Обусловленная энергия, которая трансформируется в зависимости от причинно-следственной связи. Эта энергия может вступать во взаимоотношения с другими видами энергий, с предметами? Эта энергия имеет скорость и направление? Если да, то тогда шаман или лама формирует энергию нужного качества ( в своем сознании?) и передаёт ее, как радиоволну по адресу. Адресат принимает эту передачу, и далее, либо энергия изменяет адресата, либо адресат трансформирует энергию. А если адресат не понимает смысл манипуляций шамана, то что тогда, ритуал не удался?

P. S. Блин, что-то сразу вспомнила советского экстрасенса, который воду по телеку заряжал )))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А с каких пор психоанализ стал наукой?


Оно конечно можно по второму кругу(так как было уже такое обсуждение)) "психология не наука",

но этож какойто постсовецкопионерский физикалистический синдром на буддейском форуме  :Smilie:   всё что не физика и не химия - не наука  :Smilie: 

(п.с. в перечне магистратуры факультета психологии МГУ :
"Психоаналитическая психология, психоаналитическое консультирование и психотерапия"
http://www.psy.msu.ru/educat/magistr/groups/index.html )
(п.с. п.с.  двадцать первый век на дворе))))

----------

Aion (06.09.2019), Руновская (05.09.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Жаль, что я не физик и не метафизик, но тем не менее... Сознание это что? Сознание - это форма энергии, верно? Обусловленная энергия, которая трансформируется в зависимости от причинно-следственной связи. Эта энергия может вступать во взаимоотношения с другими видами энергий, с предметами? Эта энергия имеет скорость и направление? Если да, то тогда шаман или лама формирует энергию нужного качества ( в своем сознании?) и передаёт ее, как радиоволну по адресу. Адресат принимает эту передачу, и далее, либо энергия изменяет адресата, либо адресат трансформирует энергию. А если адресат не понимает смысл манипуляций шамана, то что тогда, ритуал не удался?


С точки зрения естественных наук на данном этапе сознание — это непонятная хрень.
Сознание привычно ассоциируется с разными когнитивными возможностями, и физическое влияние например на мозг очевидно влияет на эти возможности, но какова именно связь между мозгом и сознанием, не очень понятно, потому что сознание — это непонятная хрень.

Если сознание — это форма энергии, то явно не энергии в физическом смысле, не одно из четырёх фундаментальных взаимодействий. Я бы даже само слово «энергия» не употреблял по отношению к сознанию во избежание путаницы. Нужен другой термин. Сознание — это форма фхрымбл  :Smilie: 

Как именно лама и шаман трансформируют реальность, и насколько именно трансформируют — тоже непонятно. Чтобы было понятно, нужно досконально разобраться, как работает карма, а ещё Будда говорил, что обычный человек может с катушек съехать, пока будет разбираться, и поэтому дал некоторый инструментал, который позволяет достичь состояния будды без необходимости досконально разбираться и съезжать с катушек.

Но очевидно, что лама и шаман трансформируют сознание, потому что они работают как раз с тем самым фхрымблом.

----------

Alex (06.09.2019), Руновская (06.09.2019)

----------


## Aion

> А с каких пор психоанализ стал наукой?


Как только критерии научности 19 века отбросите и допустите возможность верификации психической реальности, с тех самых пор.
P.P.S. Двадцать первый век на дворе! © *Владимир Николаевич*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2019)

----------


## Aion

> С точки зрения естественных наук на данном этапе сознание — это непонятная хрень.


Устарел данный этап, см. Эффект наблюдателя  :Cool:

----------

Руновская (06.09.2019)

----------


## Руновская

> Устарел данный этап, см. Эффект наблюдателя


Класс, спасибо за статью!

----------

Aion (06.09.2019)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Оно конечно можно по второму кругу(так как было уже такое обсуждение)) "психология не наука",
> 
> но этож какойто постсовецкопионерский физикалистический синдром на буддейском форуме   всё что не физика и не химия - не наука 
> 
> (п.с. в перечне магистратуры факультета психологии МГУ :
> "Психоаналитическая психология, психоаналитическое консультирование и психотерапия"
> http://www.psy.msu.ru/educat/magistr/groups/index.html )
> (п.с. п.с.  двадцать первый век на дворе))))


Психоанализ (Фрейда, Юнга и пр.) — не наука. Он не является ни естественной, ни социальной наукой. Этак можно и цигун с йогой в науку записать или, пардон, рэйки с космоэнергетикой.

Консультирование можеть быть хоть каким, на любую тему, был бы спрос. Психотерапевт или психолог для психокоррекции может использовать что угодно, нет единого стандарта терапии психологических нарушений, отклонений и пограничных состояний. Психотерапия — творческий процес с индивидуальным подходом и нет никаких гарантий, что какой-то метод сработает. Одно это уже доказывает, что это не наука, а просто вид деятельности, направленный на решение проблем с психикой.

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Как только критерии научности 19 века отбросите и допустите возможность верификации психической реальности, с тех самых пор.


Что вы подразумеваете под верификацией психической реальности?

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Устарел данный этап, см. Эффект наблюдателя


Что значит устарел? Это всего лишь группа _гипотез_. То есть, всего лишь научные _предположения_.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Психоанализ (Фрейда, Юнга и пр.) — не наука. Он не является ни естественной, ни социальной наукой. Этак можно и цигун с йогой в науку записать или, пардон, рэйки с космоэнергетикой.
> 
> Консультирование можеть быть хоть каким, на любую тему, был бы спрос. Психотерапевт или психолог для психокоррекции может использовать что угодно, нет единого стандарта терапии психологических нарушений, отклонений и пограничных состояний. Психотерапия — творческий процес с индивидуальным подходом и нет никаких гарантий, что какой-то метод сработает. Одно это уже доказывает, что это не наука, а просто вид деятельности, направленный на решение проблем с психикой.


Чей доклад, какого пленума ЦК КПСС цитируете ?

Это что, магистрантам известнейшего гос. университета два года мозги какойто ненаучной фигнёй пудрят:
http://www.psy.msu.ru/educat/magistr...oanalysis.html

Происки буржуазной псевдонауки ?
Смотрим, что там за агент шизотерики, не сектант ли ньюэйджа тлетворно разлагает будущее психологической науки ?
http://www.psy.msu.ru/educat/magistr/heads/kadyrov.pdf
Эн нет, целый доцент кандидат психологических наук, нейрофизиолог последователь патриархальной ортодоксии ув.ув. Лурия-Выготского, оказывается.

----------

Aion (06.09.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Что вы подразумеваете под верификацией психической реальности?


Опыты на себе. И не только на себе...

----------


## Aion

> Что значит устарел? Это всего лишь группа _гипотез_. То есть, всего лишь научные _предположения_.


Опровергнуть можете эту всего лишь группу гипотез?  :Cool:

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Чей доклад, какого пленума ЦК КПСС цитируете ?
> 
> Это что, магистрантам известнейшего гос. университета два года мозги какойто ненаучной фигнёй пудрят:
> http://www.psy.msu.ru/educat/magistr...oanalysis.html
> 
> Происки буржуазной псевдонауки ?
> Смотрим, что там за агент шизотерики, не сектант ли ньюэйджа разлагает будущее поколение психологической науки ?
> http://www.psy.msu.ru/educat/magistr/heads/kadyrov.pdf
> Эн нет, целый доцент кандидат психологических наук, нейрофизиолог последователь патриархальной ортодоксии ув.ув. Лория-Выготского, оказывается.


И что? Психотерапия — не наука. Все модели человеческой психики со всеми уровнями подсознания, субличностями типа "родитель", "взрослый", "анима" и прочими ид и эго — чисто умозрительны и метафоричны, научно никак не доказуемы. Подобных теорий, насколько помню, около полутора тысяч уже описаны и классифицированы. И всё об одном, фактически. Где научность? Представьте, на тему человеческой анатомии было бы тысячу теорий и методов и человек с болями в колене у 15-и разных врачей получил бы 15 разных моделей описания его сустава с 15-ю различными рисунками (не снимками, а именно рисунками, основанными на разных теориях анатомических!) его сустава с выявлением проблемы, а также 15 различных методов лечения, основанных на совершенно различных теориях.

Психотерапия похожа на науку, поскольку в ней создаются структурные и функциональные модели, и уже на базе этих моделей рассматривается проблема и предсказывается возможный результат неких методик.

__________
*P.S.*
До сих пор много споров к чему отнести медицину.

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Опыты на себе. И не только на себе...


"На себе" можно и свой сон верифицировать.

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Опровергнуть можете эту всего лишь группу гипотез?


Мне не нужно опровергать недоказанное. Пусть сначала доказательную базу убедительную дадут.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И что? Психотерапия — не наука. Все модели человеческой психики со всеми уровнями подсознания, субличностями типа "родитель", "взрослый", "анима" и прочими ид и эго — чисто умозрительны и метафоричны, научно никак не доказуемы. Подобных теорий, насколько помню, около полутора тысяч уже описаны и классифицированы. И всё об одном, фактически. Где научность? Представьте, на тему человеческой анатомии было бы тысячу теорий и методов и человек с болями в колене у 15-и разных врачей получил бы 15 разных моделей описания его сустава с 15-ю различными рисунками (не снимками, а именно рисунками, основанными на разных теориях анатомических!) его сустава с выявлением проблемы, а также 15 различных методов лечения, основанных на совершенно различных теориях.
> 
> Психотерапия похожа на науку, поскольку в ней создаются структурные и функциональные модели, и уже на базе этих моделей рассматривается проблема и предсказывается возможный результат неких методик.
> 
> __________
> *P.S.*
> До сих пор много споров к чему отнести медицину.


_Представьте себе_(с), что не только психику и речь("язык") можно делить, классифицировать и описывать по разному, но и человеческий организм - например функциональные системы ув. академика П.К. Анохина, далее развито ув. академиком К.В. Судаковым.

_Представьте себе_(с), что уже давно и в точных науках есть например разные геометрии, а в естественных разные физики...

_Представьте себе_(с) сколько сейчас междисциплинарных отраслей науки, между ранее казавшимся совсем не совместимым ....

(п.с.  двадцать первый век на дворе)

----------


## Aion

> Мне не нужно опровергать недоказанное. Пусть сначала доказательную базу убедительную дадут.


"Мне" вычеркните и "нам" вставьте. Вы ведь из своей зоны комфорта это изрекли, из 19 века, когда физика отдельно от психики мыслилась. И к доказательству своего "буддизма", будьте любезны, перейдите уж. Мы ж тут не на физическом форуме, чесслово...

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> _Представьте себе_(с), что не только психику и речь("язык") можно делить, классифицировать и описывать по разному, но и человеческий организм - например функциональные системы ув. академика П.К. Анохина, далее развито ув. академиком К.В. Судаковым.
> 
> _Представьте себе_(с), что уже давно и в точных науках есть например разные геометрии, а в естественных разные физики
> 
> ...
> _Представьте себе_(с) сколько сейчас междисциплинарных отраслей наук, между ранее казалось совсем не совместимым ....
> 
> (п.с.  двадцать первый век на дворе)


И что? Есть вообще РАЕН, академии энергоинформационных наук и т.д. и т.п. Астрологию некоторые в науки зачислили.  :Big Grin:  Тут не в веке дело, а в головах. Кому и астрология — наука.

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> "Мне" вычеркните и "нам" вставьте. Вы ведь из своей зоны комфорта это изрекли, из 19 века, когда физика отдельно от психики мыслилась. И к доказательству своего "буддизма", будьте любезны, перейдите уж...


Жене своей будете приказывать, что и как ей вставлять.

И потом, где я обещал вам доказать свой "буддизм"?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Устарел данный этап, см. Эффект наблюдателя






Вроде уже постил когда-то на форуме это видео.

Со словом «наблюдатель» такая же путаница как с «энергией». «Наблюдатель» в квантовой механике — это квантовый объект, элементарная частица, а не человек-наблюдатель.

----------

Alex (06.09.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Жене своей будете приказывать, что и как ей вставлять.


Жену свою я люблю, она не нуждается в приказах...




> И потом, где я обещал вам доказать свой "буддизм"?


Я-то здесь при чём? В соседней теме ответил вам на ваш вопрос: "что это было?"

----------


## Aion

> Со словом «наблюдатель» такая же путаница как с «энергией». «Наблюдатель» в квантовой механике — это квантовый объект, элементарная частица, а не человек-наблюдатель.


Да что вы говорите!  :Smilie:  Вот что сказано в статье приведённой мной ссылки:



> По мнению Бора без наблюдателя окружающая реальность представляет собой лишь вероятностную форму. Конкретная реальность появляется лишь с приходом наблюдателя. Некоторые учёные ставят знак равенства между наблюдателем, человеком, и человеческим сознанием. Так Вернер Гейзенберг в книге «Физика и философия» упоминает субъективного наблюдателя. Хью Эверетт в научной статье «Формулировка квантовой механики через соотнесенные состояния» пишет про осознающего наблюдателя.
> и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

Вы сами потребовали у меня:



> И к доказательству своего "буддизма", будьте любезны, перейдите уж.


А когда я попросил пояснить почему вдруг я обязан это сделать, вдруг пишете:



> Я-то здесь при чём? В соседней теме ответил вам на ваш вопрос: "что это было?"


 :Facepalm:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aion

> Вы сами потребовали у меня:
> 
> 
> А когда я попросил пояснить почему вдруг я обязан это сделать, вдруг пишете:


Для тех, кто в танке: *самому себе докажите!*

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Для тех, кто в танке: *самому себе докажите!*


С чего вы решили, что мне нужно себе доказывать некий свой "буддизм"?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aion

> С чего вы решили, что мне нужно себе доказывать некий свой "буддизм"?


Вот видите, можно ведь по-хорошему, без требования доказательств)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Вот видите, можно ведь по-хорошему, без требования доказательств)


А адекватно отвечать вы умеете?

----------


## Aion

> А адекватно отвечать вы умеете?


Да я адекватно и отвечаю. Если ваше сознание рассогласовано с бессознательным, догадайтесь, чья это проблема)))

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Да я адекватно и отвечаю. Если ваше сознание рассогласовано с бессознательным, догадайтесь, чья это проблема)))


Фантазируете много.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да что вы говорите!  Вот что сказано в статье приведённой мной ссылки:


Мало ли, кто что пишет, это всё гипотезы и досужие рассуждения. В квантовых экспериментах наблюдатель — это частица.

Ближе всего из упоминаемых в статье к проблеме подобрался Фишер, но пока и у него все выкладки чисто гипотетические, нужно как минимум дождаться результата экспериментов, а потом если они что-то интересное откроют, независимо повторить их.

----------


## Aion

> Мало ли, кто что пишет, это всё гипотезы и досужие рассуждения.


Спасибо, кэп, но дело в том, что я и к физике, и к методологии науки имею некоторое отношение, так что, прекрасно осведомлён о том, что такое наука без гипотез. И от досужих рассуждений упаси нас Будда! Долго придётся рассуждать, досуга одной жизни может не хватить...

----------


## Aion

> Фантазируете много.


Профессиональная болезнь... :Cry:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> что такое наука без гипотез


Да при чём тут наука без гипотез? Наука может быть и с гипотезами.

Но гипотезы в науке _не являются достоверным научным знанием_.

Ваше отношение к физике, видать, протухло и заплесневело давно.

----------


## Руновская

Отошла на 30 минут чаю попить, а тут 2 страницы исписали...  :Facepalm: 
Всё вышесказанное должно подтолкнуть нас, меня, к пониманию того, как работают ритуалы для сведущих и несведущих в этих действах.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Да при чём тут наука без гипотез? Наука может быть и с гипотезами.
> 
> Но гипотезы в науке _не являются достоверным научным знанием_.
> 
> Ваше отношение к физике, видать, протухло и заплесневело давно.


Науки без гипотез не бывает. Вот при чём. А критерии достоверности научного знания меняются не так медленно, как бы вам в вашем 19-м веке хотелось. Так что это не моё отношение протухло и заплесневело, а ваше. Ничего личного, только трилакшана)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Профессиональная болезнь...


Сочувствую! Таблетки, надеюсь, принимаете по расписанию.

----------


## Aion

> Сочувствую! Таблетки, надеюсь, принимаете по расписанию.


Знали бы вы действительный масштаб моих фантазий...  :Cool:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Науки без гипотез не бывает.


Что вы привязались к науке без гипотез? А критерии достоверности со времён Будды мало изменились. Если не впадать в постмодернизм.

----------


## Aion

> Что вы привязались к науке без гипотез? А критерии достоверности со времён Будды мало изменились. Если не впадать в постмодернизм.


Так вы ж к гипотетичности эффект наблюдателя сводите. Сразу видно, что к химии не имеете отношения) Хороший химик (алхимия на этом, собственно, и основана) знает, что его психическое состояние влияет на результаты эксперимента. Кстати, об экспериментах. Несуществование объективной реальности как соотносится с критериями достоверности? Помните   это сообщение   пятилетней давности?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Отошла на 30 минут чаю попить, а тут 2 страницы исписали... 
> Всё вышесказанное должно подтолкнуть нас, меня, к пониманию того, как работают ритуалы для сведущих и несведущих в этих действах.


Подталкиваю  :Smilie:  к сфере нематериального, к важнейшей сфере\области буддизма, к дхармадхату (которая, по всем буддизмам -  никак не материальна, кардинально отлична от  материального. даже о энергии не может идти речи применительно к "обьектам"вещам"\явлениям\феноменам"(вообщем как угодно назовите) относящимся к дхармадхату, что уж говорить о "сознании"\уме\виджняна\читта, что ещё более кардинально отлично от материального).

И к тому, что: материальное и нематериальное - взаимозависимо, взаимообусловлено. С материальным можно "грубо" работать на уровне поверхностных однородных причин-следствий (этому в школе должны были все научиться и в институтах учат узкопрофильных специалистов - к которым за такими методами и нужно обращаться (например если зуб заболит или ещё какие проблемы требующие быстрого  реагирования) а не к ритуалам. А можно с материальным опосредовано работать через работу с нематериальным, на глубоком уровне разнородных предпосылок-последствий, на отдалённую перспективу (в том числе и более отдалённую выходящую за рамки одной жизни) - за этим в буддизм и в том числе  к буддийским "ритуалам".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

И если действительно есть стремление соотнести то чему учит буддизм(который сам себя изнутри обозначает, как - учение внутреннее \ учение уровня ума, отличая себя тем самым от учений внешних - учений физики, химии, биологии...) соотнести с современными знаниями, то надо в первую очередь обращаться к - наукам социальным, общественным, гуманитарным.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Хороший химик (алхимия на этом, собственно, и основана) знает, что его психическое состояние влияет на результаты эксперимента.


А хороший астроном знает, что его психическое состояние влияет на результаты эксперимента, и на этом основана астрология?  :Big Grin: 
Если психическое состояние влияет на результаты эксперимента, это плохой, негодный химик и ненаучный эксперимент. Хороший химик как раз наоборот гарантирует повторяемость эксперимента, исключая влияние субъективных факторов.




> Несуществование объективной реальности как соотносится с критериями достоверности? Помните это сообщение пятилетней давности?


В том сообщении, как и в статье выше, только поднимаются вопросы и высказываются гипотезы. Вот когда будет достоверно  :Big Grin:  установлено несуществование достоверной реальности, тогда и поговорим о необходимости пересмотра критериев достоверности.

----------

Alex (07.09.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (07.09.2019)

----------


## Aion

> А хороший астроном знает, что его психическое состояние влияет на результаты эксперимента, и на этом основана астрология?


Не угадали.



> Если психическое состояние влияет на результаты эксперимента, это плохой, негодный химик и ненаучный эксперимент. Хороший химик как раз наоборот гарантирует повторяемость эксперимента, исключая влияние субъективных факторов.


А у химиков слабо спросить? 




> В том сообщении, как и в статье выше, только поднимаются вопросы и высказываются гипотезы. Вот когда будет достоверно  установлено несуществование достоверной реальности, тогда и поговорим о необходимости пересмотра критериев достоверности.


Достоверность субъективной реальности, стало быть, принимаете априори? Респект и уважуха!  :Kiss:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Достоверность субъективной реальности, стало быть, принимаете априори? Респект и уважуха!


Как же вы утомляете бесконечным передёргиванием.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.09.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (07.09.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Как же вы утомляете бесконечным передёргиванием.


А достоверность отождествлять с объективностью не утомляет вашу бессубьектность?

----------


## Aion

Информация к размышлению (о субъективности):  
Субъективность сознания в буддийской и в феноменологической перспективах (материалы дискуссии)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.09.2019), Руновская (09.09.2019)

----------


## Руновская

Читаю сейчас книгу Мингьюра Ринпоче "Превращая заблуждение в ясность". А тут как раз по теме: 




> Передачи в тибетском буддизме могут быть разной степени формальности и включают
> в себя ритуалы и учения, «посвящающие» ученика в выполнение определённой практики,
> тем самым подтверждая его способности и усиливая их. Идея передачи может казаться
> довольно непривычной, но в том, как передача работает в тибетском буддизме, многое нам
> уже знакомо. Например, у всех нас есть какое-то образование. Чтобы получить его, мы
> должны были найти учреждение, обучающее интересующим нас предметам. Возможно,
> чтобы доказать свою квалификацию, нам пришлось сдать вступительные экзамены. Иногда
> знание передаётся совершенно неформально, но в остальное время мы получаем посвящение
> для доступа к высшим уровням знания через ритуалы и обряды перехода, такие как
> ...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.09.2019)

----------


## Руновская

Все ещё не могу до конца разобраться. В чем разница между ритуалами? Есть ритуалы очищения, например, Туйсол или Жаптуй. А есть посвящения, например, Ваджрасаттвы, и тоже об очищении. 
Есть еще разные молебны на богатство, долгой жизни, устранение препятствий, предохранение от краж и т.п. - их даже можно дистанционно проводить. Т.е. лама или другие люди за тебя молятся?

Вообще есть какая-нибудь структуризация ритуалов?

----------

